# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Փախուստ բանտից (Prison Break)

## Ambrosine

Չնայած նոր է սկսել ցուցադրվել այս ֆիլմը, :Hands Up:   բայց կարծում եմ արդեն կունենաք որոշակի կարծիքներ ֆիլմի, հերոսների,  :Angel:  դերասանների վերաբերյալ: Ես արդեն դիտել եմ ֆիլմի 2 սեզոնները և պատրաստվում եմ դիտել 3-ը: Կասեմ միայն, որ սա ամենահետաքրքիր ֆիլմն է, որ երբևէ դիտել եմ :Hands Up:  ...իսկ դուք?

----------

Freeman (05.08.2010), Manya (03.05.2009)

----------


## R.M.C.

> Չնայած նոր է սկսել ցուցադրվել այս ֆիլմը,  բայց կարծում եմ արդեն կունենաք որոշակի կարծիքներ ֆիլմի, հերոսների,  դերասանների վերաբերյալ: Ես արդեն դիտել եմ ֆիլմի 2 սեզոնները և պատրաստվում եմ դիտել 3-ը: Կասեմ միայն, որ սա ամենահետաքրքիր ֆիլմն է, որ երբևէ դիտել եմ ...իսկ դուք?


Մի հատ հարց տամ , ոնցես 3-րդ սեզոնը նայելու եթե այն օգօստոսի թչճինա դուրս գալու?? Իսկ այն մասին որ առաջին  և երկրորդ սեզոնները շատ լավնեն  խոսք չկա , նույնիսկ ես այդ 2 սեզոնը  նայելեմ 3 օրում , պռոստը անելու բան չկար դրա համար : Նույնիսկ մոտավորապես գիտեմ թե ինչա տեղի ունենալու 3-րդ սեզոնում!!!!!

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի հատ հարց տամ , ոնցես 3-րդ սեզոնը նայելու եթե այն օգօստոսի թչճինա դուրս գալու?? Իսկ այն մասին որ առաջին  և երկրորդ սեզոնները շատ լավնեն  խոսք չկա , նույնիսկ ես այդ 2 սեզոնը  նայելեմ 3 օրում , պռոստը անելու բան չկար դրա համար : Նույնիսկ մոտավորապես գիտեմ թե ինչա տեղի ունենալու 3-րդ սեզոնում!!!!!



Էն դիսկի վրա, որով նայել եմ, գրած էր <<3-րդ սեզոն>>: Ես էլ կարծում էի, թե դա 3-րդ սեզոնն է, բայց երբ դիսկի ամենավերջի հատվածում ասեցին, թե <<դիտեք 3-րդ սեզոնը օգոստոսի 31-ից /պրեմյերան 28-ին ա/>>, ես հասկացա, որ դիսկի վրա սխալ ա գրած: Դե արի ու դիմացի մինչև օգոստոսի 31 :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

Սա Wentworth Miller-ն է...

----------


## Davo'o

Իմ կարծիքով այս ֆիլմը ժամանակի իզուր կորուստ է, 42 սերիա բանտից փախնում են, կարող էին 15 րոպեում նկարեին: Վերվարածներն ավելի լավ սերիալ է:

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

Չէի ասի վատ կինո է, բայց դե Lost-ին չի հասնի

----------


## Ambrosine

Ժողովուրդ ջան, շատ լավ էլ կինո ա, Lost-ը չեմ նայում, բայց Վերվարածներից հաստատ լավն ա, Վերվարածները էն կինոն չի, որ համեմատվի այս ֆիլմի հետ

----------


## Ambrosine

Եվս մի քանի նկար...

----------


## Ambrosine

Երիտասարդությունը
Wentworth Earl Miller 3-ը ունի բազմազգ 
ծագում. աֆրոամերիկացի, Ջամայկացի, անգլիացի, Գերմանացի հրեա` հոր կողմից և ռուս, ֆրանսիացի, հոլանդացի, սիրիացի, լիբանանցի` մոր կողմից:
Ծնվել է Chipping Norton-ում (Oxfordshire, England), որտեղ իր հայրը սովորել է: Նա մեծացել է Brooklyn-ում ( New York), այն բանից հետո, երբ իր ընտանիքը վերադարձել է ԱՄՆ:
Միջնակարգ դպրոցի առաջին 3 տարիները անցկացրել է Midwood-ի դպրոցում (Brooklyn): Հետո նա տեղափոխվել է Quaker Valley High School, որտեղ ավարտել է 1990թ.-ին: 1995թ.-ին ավարտել է Princeton University-ն` անգլերենի գծով: Համալսարանական տարիներին ճամփորդել է տարբեր երկրներով հանրահայտ դպրոցական A Capella խմբի հետ, որի  անունը The Princeton Tigertones–է: Արդյունքում նա գնաց Լոս-Անջելես, որ դերասանական կարիերայով զբաղվի: Նա տարիներ վատնեց, որ աշխատի և իրեն պահի, մինչ իրեն դերասանական արվեստին նվիրելը:

Կարիերան
Միլլերի առաջին աստեղային դերը եղավ զգացմունքային և իր վրա կենտրոնացած Դեյվիդի դերը ոչ բազմասերիանոց սերիալում: Մի քանի ոչ կարևոր հեռուստատեսային դերերով հանդես գալուց հետո խաղաց The Human Stain (2003) ֆիլմում պրոֆեսորի դերի երիտասարդ տարբերակը:
Միլլերը հետագայում բարձրացրեց իր վարկանիշը` հանդես գալով Mariah Carey-ի "It's Like That" և "We Belong Together" տեսահոլովակներում:
Ներկայումս նա խաղում է Fox-ի արդեն հանրահայտ Prison Break հեռուստասերիալի գլխավոր դերում (Michael Scofield), որի համար էլ 2005 թվականին ստացավ Ոսկե Գլոբուս մրցանակ` որպես դրամատիկ սերիալի լավագույն դերասան:
Նա այժմ ամբողջությամբ իրեն նվիրել է Prison Break-ի աշխատանքներին:

Ֆիլմագրություն
actor
1."Prison Break" (2005) TV Series ... Michael Scofield                                                               
2. Stealth (2005) (voice) ... EDI                                                                                           
3. Underworld (2003/I) .... Dr. Adam Lockwood                                         
4. The Human Stain (2003) .... Young Coleman Silk                                                                 
5. "Dinotopia" (2002/I) (mini) TV Series ... David Scott                                                                 
6. Room 302 (2001) ... Server #1                                                                                                
7. Romeo and Juliet (2000/I) (V) ... Paris

crew
1. Gone in the Night (1996) (TV) (production associate) 
2. Shaughnessy (1996) (TV) (production associate)                                                                                          3. Vows of Deception (1996) (TV) (production associate)

himself
1. Discovering Dinotopia (2002) (TV) ... David Scott                                                                                       2. Evolution: The Making of 'Dinotopia' (2002) (TV) ... David Scott                                                                   3. Witness from Dinotopia (2002) (TV) ... David Scott

notable tv guest appearances
1. "Ghost Whisperer" playing "Sgt. Paul Adams" in episode: "Pilot" (episode # 1.1) September 2005 
2. "Joan of Arcadia" playing "Ryan Hunter" in episode: "Something Wicked This Way Comes" (episode # 2.22) 22 April 2005
3. "Joan of Arcadia" playing "Ryan Hunter" in episode: "Common Thread" (episode # 2.21) 15 April 2005 
4. "The Sharon Osbourne Show" playing "Himself" 3 December 2003 
5. "ER" playing "Mike Palmieri" in episode: "Homecoming" (episode # 7.1) 12 October 2000 
6. "Time of Your Life" playing "Nelson" in episode: "The Time They Got E-Rotic" (episode # 1.11) 14 June 2000 
7. "Popular" playing "Adam Rotchild Ryan" in episode: "Ch-Ch-Changes" (episode # 1.18) 20 April 2000 
8. "Popular" playing "Adam Rotchild Ryan" in episode: "All About Adam" (episode # 1.16) 17 February 2000 
9. "Time of Your Life" playing "Nelson" in episode: "The Time the Truth Was Told" (episode # 1.6) 29 November 1999 
10. "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" playing "Gage Petronzi" in episode: "Go Fish" (episode # 2.20) 5 May 1998

Մրցանակները
Black Reel Awards
Year: 2004
Result: Nominated
Award: Black Reel
Category: Film - Best Actor for The Human Stain, Film - Best Breakthrough Performance for The Human Stain

Golden Globes
Year: 2006
Result: Nominated
Award: Golden Globe
Category: Best Performance by an Actor in a Television Series - Drama for Prison Break

----------


## Ambrosine

Էլի նկար...

----------


## BOBO

Քանի որ Prison Break-ը չի սահմանափակվում միայն Wentworth Miller-ով, ապա մի քանի նկար

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քանի որ Prison Break-ը չի սահմանափակվում միայն Wentworth Miller-ով, ապա մի քանի նկար


Միթե ձեզ T-Bag-ն է դուր գալիս?  :Shok:  Իմ կարծիքով նա ֆիլմի ամենաբացասական կերպարն է: Եթե նրա պես մարդիկ շատ են, ուրեմն <<աշխարհի վերջը եկել ա>>: Բացի այդ, ես համաձայն եմ, որ Prison Break-ը չի սահմանափակվում միայն Wentworth Miller-ով: Հենց այդ պատճառով էլ պատրաստվում եմ գրել նաև մյուս հերոսների կենսագրությունները: Ուղղակի ժամանակի հարց ա :Sad:

----------


## FC-MIKA

Լավնա !!!! դուրս էկավ:

----------


## Marishka

Իսկ ես պետք է ասեմ, որ ամենաակտուալ սերիալներից մեկն է: Իմ դեպքում քիչ է պատահում, որ անհամբեր սպասեմ հաջորդ օրվա սերիային: Կածում եմ, որ ֆիլմը շատ դիտվող է ու հետաքրքիր: Կարծես ինչ-որ բան պակաս լինի, երբ այդ օրը Փախուստ բանտից-ը չեմ դիտւմ: Իսկ Միլլերի մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող: Ես դարձել եմ նրա մեեեեեեեեեեեծ երկրպագուն :Hands Up: 
Դե ինչ չմոռանաք դիտել հերթական սերիան :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա
սա հիվանդություն է, ոչ թե ֆիլմ
այս հիվանդությամբ հիվանդացա մի ամիս առաջ, փառք Աստծո մինչ քննություններս նայեցի վերջացրեցի, այդ ընթացքում միայն հեռուստացույցի մոտ էի ու միայն այդ ֆիլմն էի նայում:
Այլևս երբեք սերիալ չեմ նայի, ինչպես անում էի առաջ :Bad:

----------


## Array

Ֆիլմից ամենակարևոր բանը,որ հասկացել եմ,ավելի ճիշտ,կարող ա դրանից առաջ էլ գիտեի,ուղղակի վերհիշել եմ,որ ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է,ուղղակի պետք է ճկուն ուղեղ սարքել գլխի մեջ ու օգտագործել

----------


## Selene

Ես վերջին հինգ սերիաներն եմ նայել, բավական հաջող է նկարված իմ կարծիքով :Smile: Ամեն դեպքում աշխատում եմ նայել, թեկուզ երբեմն չի հաջողվում ամբողջ սերիան սկզբից մինչև վերջ նայել :Sad: 

Հ.Գ. Այս երիալը ընդհանրապես չէի համեմատի Վերվարածների հետ :Ok:  Չեմ սիրում Վերվարածներն ընդհանրապես:

----------


## Ungrateful

Այս Կինոն Վերջնա..... Apsara`ն ճիշտ նկատեց, վոր դա հիվանդությունա.... 1 սերիա նայումես էլ չես կարում կտրվես.... Ամերիկայա, բայց Սյուժեն վոնցվոր մեր Հայկական Գաղութում լինի... Լրիվ Գողական կյանքա.... մի ուրիշ կարգի դզումա ետ կինոն..
հաաաաա համել ինձ ետ կինոի "Փախուստ բանտից" SoundTrack`նա պետք... 
եթե մեկտ ունի, կամ գիտի վորտեհից կարելիա քաշել, թող կապնվի իմ հետ...

----------


## Ambrosine

*Prison Break-ի դերասանական անձնակազմում ձեռք է բերվել 2 նոր անդամ*
Michael Scofield-ն ու Lincoln Burrows-ը վերադառնում են, բայց նրանք միայնակ չեն լինի: 
Անձնակազմի 2 նոր անդամների անունները հայտարարվել են այսօր` *Robert Wisdom* և *Jodi Lyn O'Keefe*, որոնք կմիանան եղբայրներին, բայց կխաղան տարաբնույթ դերեր:
Wisdom-ը կխաղա որպես բանտարկված պանամացի թմրաբիզնեսի արքա *Luchero*, որը ստիպված է լինում օթևան գտնել Կենտրոնական Ամերիկայում, որտեղ էլ սպասվող սեզոնի իրադարձություններ մեծ մասն է ծավալվում:
O'Keefe-ն կխաղա *Betty Crocker*-ի դերը, ով կառավարության հատուկ կազմակերպության / the Company/ գաղտնի գործակալ է: 28 ամյա հմայիչ, թխահերը շատ ֆիլմերից զատ խաղացել է հանրահայտ խուզարկու Nash Bridges-ի դստեր դերը:

----------


## Darkened

Ասում են Նոր աղջիկ պերսոնաժ է հայտնվեկու ֆիմում, ով որ իր ինտելեկտուալ կարողություններով չի զիջելու Մայքլին, եվ որ եղբայրներից ինչ-որ մեկը սիրահարվելու է ...
Ասում են Սառան հղիացել է, հետեվաբար չի մահանա: 
Կիմը չի մահացել, ինչպես եվ Կելլեռմանը:
Հիշում եմ մի քանի ուրիշ բան էլ էի կարդացել ֆիլմի օֆիցիալ կայքում, բայց կարծեմ էլ արժեքավոր բան չկար:

----------


## Welcome

Ես արդեն միքանի սերիա տեսել եմ ինտերնետում: Դուքել նայեք :Tsamon: :[/QUOTE]

----------


## Welcome

:Think: ճիշտ ես Աստղ:Հուսով եմ քեզ նկարները դուր եկան:փախուստից որոշ բաներ, նկարներ նայելու համար մտի www.google.am ու գրի Prison break, հետո նշի նկարներ:Կինոյից հատվածներ նայելու համար հավաքի novafilm.tv : :Cool:

----------


## Welcome

> Ասում են Նոր աղջիկ պերսոնաժ է հայտնվեկու ֆիմում, ով որ իր ինտելեկտուալ կարողություններով չի զիջելու Մայքլին, եվ որ եղբայրներից ինչ-որ մեկը սիրահարվելու է ...
> Ասում են Սառան հղիացել է, հետեվաբար չի մահանա: 
> Կիմը չի մահացել, ինչպես եվ Կելլեռմանը:
> Հիշում եմ մի քանի ուրիշ բան էլ էի կարդացել ֆիլմի օֆիցիալ կայքում, բայց կարծեմ էլ արժեքավոր բան չկար:


 Բայց ճիշտ էր որ Սառան պիտի մեռներ:Իսկ Կիմը ոնց կարա մահացա չլինի: :Tsamon:

----------


## Welcome

> Որևէ մեկը գիտի թե երրորդ մասը երբ են ցույց տալու


  :Cool: Անժելինա ջան, որ ուզես ես քեզ հասցե կտամ: էտ հասցեում   3 սեզոնի 3 սերիաներից հատվածներ կա: :Smile:

----------


## Welcome

> Չնայած նոր է սկսել ցուցադրվել այս ֆիլմը, բայց կարծում եմ արդեն կունենաք որոշակի կարծիքներ ֆիլմի, հերոսների,  դերասանների վերաբերյալ: Ես արդեն դիտել եմ ֆիլմի 2 սեզոնները և պատրաստվում եմ դիտել 3-ը: Կասեմ միայն, որ սա ամենահետաքրքիր ֆիլմն է, որ երբևէ դիտել եմ ...իսկ դուք?


 Դու էս նկարները ունես?

----------


## Welcome

> Չնայած նոր է սկսել ցուցադրվել այս ֆիլմը, բայց կարծում եմ արդեն կունենաք որոշակի կարծիքներ ֆիլմի, հերոսների,  դերասանների վերաբերյալ: Ես արդեն դիտել եմ ֆիլմի 2 սեզոնները և պատրաստվում եմ դիտել 3-ը: Կասեմ միայն, որ սա ամենահետաքրքիր ֆիլմն է, որ երբևէ դիտել եմ ...իսկ դուք?


 ՈՒզում ես փախուստի բադիկը սարքելու ձԵՎն ասեեմ- նայի :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

David Backham-ը նոր դաջվածք է արել աջ ձեռքին, որը շատ նման է Wentworth Miller-ի դաջվածքին: Այստեղ գրված է իր մարզաշապիկի համարը` 23

----------


## Sosoyan

3-րդ սեզոնի անոնսը  :Wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZgFAlTtF3k

----------


## VisTolog

*<**Փախուստ Բանտից> սերիալը նկարահանել են այժմ թանգարանի վերածված, Չիկագոյի բանտում, որը ժամանակին առանձնանում էր բանտարկյալների պահպանման անտանելի պայմաններով:Ի դեպ, մեր օրերում նույնպես գույություն ունեն սարսափելի բանտեր:Ահա աշխարհի հինգ ամենամռայլ զնդանները` ըստ ամերիկացի քրեագետների.* 
*ֆեդերալ բանտ Ֆլորենս (ADX Florence)  (ԱՄՆ) – բանտախցերի մեծամասնությունը ամբողջովին ձայնամեկուսացված  են, և բանտարկյալները զրկված են շփվելու, նույնիսկ ամենաչնչին հնարավորությունից;**Զինվորական բանտ Տադմորե (Սիրիա) -թույլատրված են կտտանքներ փայտերի և կացինների, պարանների  և փայտերի օգտագործմամբ;**Կենտրոնական բանտ Նայրոբի (Քենիա) -օդի ջերմաստիճանը բանտախցերում հասնում է 50* *Բանտ Կարանդիրու (Բրազիլիա) –ամեն հինգերորդ բանտարկյալը վարաքվում է ՁԻԱՀ-ով**Բանտ Լասանտե (Ֆրանսիա)– Բանտախցերում այնքան շատ առնետներ կան, որ բանտարկյալները ստիպված են պահել իրենց  ունեցվածքը` կախելով դրանք առաստաղից:*

----------


## VisTolog

Ամենասկզբում քչերը կենթադրեին, որ <Փախուստ Բանտից> սերիալին անհավանական հաջողություն է սպասվում:Չէ որ նախատեսված էր ընդամենը 13 սերիա:Այն պետք է լիներ մինիսերիալ:<Մենք ունեինք ուժեղ դերասանական կազմ, արտակարգ սյուժե և արտակարգ նկարահանող խումբ: ... ԵՎ այդպես մեզ տվեցին կանաչ լույս և առաջարկեցին չսահմանափակվել13 սերիաներով:Այսպես, գլխապտույտ շքերթից հետո, օգոստոսի  վերջից մինչև նոյեմբեր սերիալը գնաց արձակուրդ` թողնելով հանդիսատեսին ամենահետաքրքիր պահին.......
Մանրամասներին կարող եք ծանոթանալ այս էջերից 1 , 2 , 3

----------


## VisTolog

Չինաստանը շարունակում է զարմացնել <Փախուստի> հետ կապված նորություններով:Պեկինի առաջատար կինոընկերությունը վճարել է 1.2 միլիոն դոլար <Փախուստ բանտից> ֆիլմը Չինաստանում վերանկարահանելու իրավունքի համար:Ի դեպ, դա չի լինելու սերիալ, այլ լինելու է երկու եղբայրների պատմության մասին կինոտարբերակը:Նկարահանումները պետք է սկսվեն արդեն այս տարվա մայիսի կեսից և ավարտվեն երևի հունիսի վերջին:Ֆիլմը պլանավորած է ցուցադրել ոչ միայն Չինաստանում, այլ նաև ամբողջ աշխարհում:

Եթե դուք ապրեիք Չինաստանում, ապա չէիք կարող դիտել <Փախուստ բանտից> սերիալը օրինական ճանապարհով, քանի որ այն արգելված է ցուցադրել հեռուստատեսությամբ ահա արդեն 3 տարի:Պատճառը ֆիլմում առկա դաժանությունն է, որը կործանարար ազդեցություն է ունենում երեխաների շրջապատում:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ով ունի 6,7 սերիաները?


Է հա ես էլ 10 սերիա ունեմ:

----------


## VisTolog

Այս կայքում մարդիկ հարցեր են տվել Վենտվորթ Միլլերին: Դուք նունպես կարող եք ուղղել նրան տարբեր հարցեր: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս այս էջը թարգմանել ռուսերեն, քանի որ այն անգլերեն լեզվով է:

----------


## VisTolog

Կամ  օգտվիր  թարգմանված տարբերակից:

----------


## VisTolog

Բելիկը Սեմիին ձեռնոցա նետում, ու հաղթում: Մախոունին փախնումա Մայքլենց հետ: Բանտի ժողովուրդից մի քանիսը իմանում են փախուստի մասին, ու գնում իրանց հետևից: Լեչեռոն մի քանիսին սպանումա...
Աչկիս Վինստլերը Մայքլի ախպերնա:
3-րդ սեզոնի 10-րդ սերիան կարաք նայեք ստեղ

----------


## Superportal

2 օր արաջ նայեցի 3-րդ սեզոնի 13-րդ սերիան:
Ավարտը այդքանել վատը չեր,բայց կարծում եմ 4-րդ սեզոն կլինի,քանի որ շատ բաներ մութ մնացին:

----------


## Superportal

FOX-ը պաշտոնապես հակտարարել եր,որ 3-րդ սեզոնը 13 սերիա պետկա լինի:
Հիմա շատ հնարավորա վոր 4-րդ սեզոն չլինի,այլ մի քանի սերիա  ավելացնեն 3-րդ ին:
Որովհետև,3-րդ սեզոնով ավարտվեց 3-րդ սեզոնի իմաստը,բայց բուն սերիալի իմաստը չավարտվեց:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես լսել եմ,որ <<Փախուստ բանտից>>-ը բաղկացած է լինելու 5 սեզոններից:

----------


## Superportal

> Ես լսել եմ,որ <<Փախուստ բանտից>>-ը բաղկացած է լինելու 5 սեզոններից:


Եսելեի տենց լսել,բաից ասումեն FOX-ի ու "Փախուստ բանտից"-ի պրոդյուսերների մեչ ինչ որ վեճերեն եղել,կամել սերիալի բյուդժետնա վերջացել  :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

4-րդ սեզոնը հաստատ է լինելու, իսկ երրորդ սեզոնը կարծեմ 20 սերիայից ոչ պակասա:
Էս էջում ահագին նորություններ կան, մտեք:

----------


## chiburgen

> BOBO  ջան, արդեն  13-րդ սերիան տեսել եմ,... Վերջին նորությններից, Մայիս ամսին կմտածեն արդյոք հանել  4-րդ սեզոնը թե ոչ...



Վախ:Էտքան պիտի սպասենք, որ նոր մտածեն.....  :Crazy:

----------


## VisTolog

Մի քանի օրից կսկսվեն նկարահանումները, ընենց, որ ժամանակից շուտ կնայենք: :Jagi:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Dayana

13 սերիա  :Xeloq:  ես 15-ն եմ տեսել  :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

Новости о 4ом сезоне *Вентворф Миллер во время недавней пресс-конференции в Израиле* подтвердил, что Побег получит продолжение в виде четвертого сезона. Более того по словам актёра съемки начнутся уже через пару недель. Вполне возможно это означает, что новые серии мы увидим раньше, чем осенью. Четвертый сезон будет посвящен мести Майкла за сами знаете что и станет последним сезоном сериала. 

7 сезонов Побега :Shok:  *Не успели мы все свыкнуться с мыслью о том, что четвертый сезон станет последним*, как Вентворф Миллер преподнес фанатам новый сюрприз. В интервью BBC актёр рассказал, что у него и основных членов атерского состава подписан контракт на съёмки в *семи* сезонах Побега. Правда, Вентворф надеется, что сериал не продлиться так долго. Четвертый сезон, по словам актера, раскроет "темную сторону Майкла" и покажет "как далеко может зайти хороший человек до того, как вы перестанете считать его хорошим".

Կներեք ոչ հայերեն գրառումի համար: :Blush:

----------


## VisTolog

http://went-miller.ucoz.ru/forum/23-351-1
Գրանցվեք, կարդացեք, չեք փոշշմանի: Սցենարնա գրած, շուշուտ կարդացեք:

----------


## chiburgen

ժողովուրդ մեկը էսօր ինձ ասեց որ 15 սերիա կա,ճիշտա?

----------


## VisTolog

Անոնսաապագայագուշակական վիդեոներ:
Fox Previews
Prison Break Season 4 Promo  -որ չբացի, էս նույն տեքստ դրեք սեառչի տեղում, ու սեառչ տվեք:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XH8E...eature=related

----------


## nnaarreek

*ՈՒՌԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ!!!!*

Սառաիս հետ են բերում :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Լուսիանա

> *ՈՒՌԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ!!!!*
> 
> Սառաիս հետ են բերում


ԸՆՏԻՐ Ա թե չե առանց իրա էս 3-րդ սեզոնը չէր նայվում:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2giQ...eature=related

----------


## VisTolog

Սարայի համար Պոլ Շերինգնա հարցազրույցներից մեկում ասել, որ Սարայի անհետացումը ժամանակավոր բնույթա կրելու: Չգիտեմ, կարողա հետո փոշմանեն:
Ինչու եմ կարծում, որ Սարան մեռած է.
1. Իրա գլուխը
2. Էլ Ջեյի ասածը, որ Սարան իրա հետա եղել, ու ինքը լսելա թե ոնցա Սյուզանը կտրում գլուխը
3. Էդ կազմակերպության ձեռից էդքան հեշտ չեն պրծնում:

Ինչու եմ կարխում, որ Սարան ողջ է
1. Հավատում եմ ֆիլմի ռեժիսոոչի խոսքերին
2. Հավատում եմ ըստ տարբեր սայթերթւմ եղած նորությունների
3. Հավատում եմ, քանի որ առանց Սարայի մի քիչ էն չի լինի էլի կինոն: Խեղճ Մայքլը ինչ պիտի անի~?

----------


## nnaarreek

Ետ որ Սառան սաղ ա YouTube-ում եր ուգլում գրած, մի հատ վիդեոի ել լինք կար տված, ալարեցի մտնեմ :Blush: 




> Ինչու եմ կարծում, որ Սարան մեռած է.
> 1. Իրա գլուխը
> 2. Էլ Ջեյի ասածը, որ Սարան իրա հետա եղել, ու ինքը լսելա թե ոնցա Սյուզանը կտրում գլուխը
> 3. Էդ կազմակերպության ձեռից էդքան հեշտ չեն պրծնում:


1. Մորգում իրան նման աղջիկ կար, գլուխ կտրելու հարցում կռուտիտը եղան
2. Էլ Ջեյը ասեց, որ աչքերը փակել ա ետ պահին, տակ չտո ետ ել փաստ չի
3. Կազմակերպությունից չի կախված, սցենարիստից :Wink: 

Բայց ես անտեր կինոն էլ ենքան խառն ա, կարող ա ինադու շուխուռ քցեն որ սաղ ա, որ վերջում հանկարծակիի բերեն :Think:  :Think:  :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

Ժող հեսա Սառայի վերադարձի մասին լուրեր կդնեմ: Դուք ձեր դրական վարկանիշները պատրաստեք:  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
Возвращение
21:40  *С*амой обсуждаемой новостью последних дней стало возвращение Сары Уэйн-Коллиз в сериал. По словам продюсеров события четвертого сезона начнутся спустя месяц после того момента, как мы оставили наших героев. И для Сары предусмотрена не просто роль «девицы, ожидающей своего героя», а полноценная история с приключениями на весь новый сезон в 22 серии.  *С*южет развернется вокруг событий, которые произошли за тот месяц, что мы не увидим на экране. Этим же событиям «загадочного месяца» будет посвящено развитие отношений между Майклом и Сарой. О том, что происходило с Сарой в течение третьего сезона, нам расскажут при помощи нескольких флэшбэков. Флэшбеков будет немного, и появятся они только в самом начале. 
*Н*есмотря на то, что это и так уже понятно, стоит отметить, что в коробке, которую прислала Линку Сьюзан, была не голова Сары. Причем сценаристы сериала сознательно не давали в третьем сезоне никаких уточняющих фактов о смерти героини, подозревая, что актриса может вернуться в продолжение. 
*П*о словам исполнительного продюсера, Сара Уэйн-Коллиз хорошо отнеслась к возможности своего возвращения в актерский состав, потому что «она очень умная женщина, и она прекрасно понимает, что решение о её убийстве в третьем сезоне было всего лишь частью бизнеса и лично против неё никто ничего не имеет». Актриса согласилась на продолжение после обсуждения событий, которые произойдут с её героиней в сериале. Сара осталась довольна идеями сценаристов и приняла приглашение. 
*Н*екоторые безумные фанаты-теоретики предположили, что, возможно, в четвертом сезоне мы увидим не саму доктора Танкреди, а какой-нибудь её клон. Но официальная информация от съемочной группы сериала опровергает эти домыслы и утверждает, что в новом сезоне появится именно Сара Танкреди.

----------


## VisTolog

Փախուստի դերասանական կազմը: Շուտով կավելացնեմ մնացածներին: 62 նկար:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Փախուստի դերասանական կազմը: Շուտով կավելացնեմ մնացածներին: 62 նկար:


Էս մի նկարը վերջնա  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
http://www.imageshare.am/view/50687629/view.jpg

----------


## Brigada

ժող երբա 4-րդ սեզոնը սկսելու :Think: ???

----------


## Ambrosine

Բայց սերիաներից մեկում LJ-ը Մայքլին ասում ա, որ Սյուզանը խելագար է. իր աչքի առջև կտրել է Սառայի գլուխը: Սրա մասին ինչ կասեք? :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

> Բայց սերիաներից մեկում LJ-ը Մայքլին ասում ա, որ Սյուզանը խելագար է. իր աչքի առջև կտրել է Սառայի գլուխը: Սրա մասին ինչ կասեք?


Սյուզանը պատմում ա ընդեղ մի սերիում, որ իրան էլ են տանջել, դրա համար էլ ինքը ոնցոր մարդկանցից վրեժ լուծի ''լյուդի սվինյի'', այ ըտենց էր ասել: Իսկ Էլ Ջեյը ասել էր, որ իրա աչքերը փակ էր, երբ որ Սյուզանը կտրեց Սառայի գլուխը:




> ժող երբա 4-րդ սեզոնը սկսելու???


Իմ հաշվարկներով սեպտեմբեր-հոկտեմբերին նոր Հայաստանում ցույց կտան: 5 ամիսը մեկ նոր սեզոն են հանել:

----------


## VisTolog

Եվս 12 նկար: Ավելացրել եմ Լեչերոյին, Աբրուզիին, Տի Բեգին:
Եթե նկարների լինկեր ունեք, դրեք ստեղ հա՞

----------


## VisTolog

Мобильная игра
*В июне в Великобритании выйдет игра для мобильного телефона, основанная на первом сезоне Побега.* В игре каждый сможет побыть Майклом Скофилдом, построить Тадж-Махал, прорыть туннель и пообщаться с десятью разными персонажами первого сезона. Игра будет содержать 36 уровней, 12 разных карт, на которых нужно будет решать разные загадки, собирать вещи и просто взаимодействовать с другими заключенными. Скриншоты можно посмотреть тут.
*Մոդերատորական։ Կարդացե՛ք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես Ակումբւմ ԱՐԳԵԼՎՈՒՄ ԵՆ օտար լեզվով գրառումները, բացի կանոնադրությամբ սահմանված դեպքերից։*

----------


## VisTolog

Спойлер
*Наконец-то появились первые за последний месяц небольшие новости о четвертом сезоне*. Но и те - спойлерные. А потому, будьте осторожнее и решайте - читать дальше или нет. Читать>>
 

Забавные фото
*Несколько забавных фотографий со съемок последних серий третьего сезона вы можете* посмотреть здесь _(тэг не убран по просьбе источника)_
*Մոդերատորական։ Կարդացե՛ք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես Ակումբւմ ԱՐԳԵԼՎՈՒՄ ԵՆ օտար լեզվով գրառումները, բացի կանոնադրությամբ սահմանված դեպքերից։*

----------


## VisTolog

Էս ռեժիսորներն էլ զզվցրին:  :Angry2: 
Մայիսի 20-իցա սկսելու նկարահանումները:

----------


## VisTolog

Սյուզանի դերակատարը հայտարարել է, որ 4-րդ սեզոնում նա նույնպես լինելու է: Իսկ այն հարցին թե ինչ էր այն արկղի մեջ, և թե ինչ է սպասվելու 4-րդ սեզոնում, նա պատասխանել է, որ ոչինչ չգիտի:
Անգլերեն հարցազրույցը` այստեղ

----------


## VisTolog

Պրեմիերան տեղի կունենա օգոստոսի 26-ին: Ինչքան հասկացա, ամեն սերիան մի ժամա լինելու:

Իսկ հենք առաջին սերիան ունի տարպրինակ անվանում:

----------


## VisTolog

Նկարներ 4-րդ սեզոնի նկարահանումների ընթացքից:

----------


## VisTolog

Ֆոքսը հայտարարել է փախուստ բանտիցի ցուցադրման օրը` սեպտեմբերի 1-ին, ժամը 8-ին, ԱՄՆ-ում: Տևելու է 1ժամ, 20 րոպե: Ինտերնետում կտեղադրվի սեպտեմբերի 2-ին` անգլերեն տարբերակը, իսկ երեկոյան նաև ռուսերենը:

2-րդ սեզոնի, 2-րդ սերայից նկարները  նայեք այստեղ:

Video Փախուստի, 4-րդ սեզոնի նկարահանումներից, Սառայի, Մայքլի և Լինկի մասնակցությամբ:

----------


## Ռեդ

Էս սերիալի առաջին մի քանի սերիաները տեսա, հետաքրքիր էին, բայց հետո ջոկեցի, որ էս սերիալը ահագին ձգվելու ա. . .
Ու թարգեցի նայել
Կասեք վերջում ինչա լինում  :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

100%-ոց չեն տվյալներս...
Լինելու է 22 սերիա
Սառան ինչպես գիտենք վերադառնալու է
Մայքլը բանտից պրծնելու է
Բելիկը մեռնելու է
Տի Բեգը դառնալու է Սոնայի կառավարիչ
Լինկն ու Սոֆիան ամուսնանում են
Մախոունին պայքարելույա ընկերության դեմ

Այստեղ երևում է Սառայի մասնակցությունը նկարահանումներին

----------


## VisTolog

4-րդ սեզոնում կարևոր նշանակություն է ունենալու ՈՒինսթլերի գիրքը /թռչունների մասին/, որը, եթե չեք մոռացել, Տի Բեգի մոտ է, Սոնայում:

Թեմայի 70%-ը իմ գրառումներն են  :Shok:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Կրքին կինոյա wista ջան, լավել արելես տեմաես բացել էս կինոյի հետ կապված: Մենակ փախուստ բանտ չի, քաղաքականության ու մաֆիայի լիքքը ներքին մութ գործերը ջրի էրեսա հանում, հեչ պարապ չեմ բայց ինչքան սերիաել դուրս գա մեծ հաճույքով կնաեմ:

----------


## VisTolog

Gladiator ափսոս ես չեմ բացել թեման.

----------


## VisTolog

4-րդ սեզոնում հայտնվելու է նոր աղջիկ պերսոնաժ /զարմանալու էլ չի/:
Իսկական անունը`  Սաշա Ալեքսանդր
Դերում`   Շենոն Անդերսոն

Սաշիկի  :LOL:  նկարներն այստեղ

----------


## VisTolog

Ռոլիկներ

30 վայրկյան
Վենտի հարցազրույցը 4-րդ սեզոնի վերաբերյալ  11 վայրկյան.
Տի Բեգը Լեչեռոյի ընկերուհու հետ խոսելիս 3 րոպե
Մայքլ Սառա
30 վայրկյան

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

արմենիա հեռուստաալիքը ձեռա առել, ամեն նոր սեզոն դուրս գալուց 2 ամիս առաջ 0 ից ցույց ա տաիս սաղ սերիաները  :LOL:  մինչև որ զզվցնի: Էլ չեմ ասում ստումել են, ռեկլամում ասում են պրեմիերա~  ձեր երբեք չտեսած սերիա...:

----------


## PygmaliOn

դե որ ցույց են տալիս, ուրեմն պահանջարկ կա :Smile:  
օրինակ ես, որ մի բան ֆիլմից մոռանում եմ... գցում եմ dvd-ին նորից նայում..
հասկանալի է ոչ ամբողջությամբ<(*_*)>

----------


## Yellow Raven

Այսինքն 4-րդ սեզոնը նոյեմբերի կողմ նոր կսկսեն ցույց տալ :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

> Այսինքն 4-րդ սեզոնը նոյեմբերի կողմ նոր կսկսեն ցույց տալ


ՈՒզում ես, ինետից կքաշես... ամսի մեկին.
Արմենիայի վրա հույս չի կարելի դնել  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կամ կքաշեմ,կամ էլ վերջին վարյանտ ԴՎԴ-ն պետքա շուտ հելնի,կվերցնեմ կնայեմ:

----------


## chiburgen

խի՞ արդեն ռուսաստանում կա:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չէ օգոստոսի վերջա լինելու Պրեմիերան

----------


## VisTolog

Սեպտեմբերի մեկինա լինելու, իսկ որոշ ժամանակ անց, հենց նույն օրն էլ ինետում կլինի ռուսերեն տարբերակը.

----------


## VisTolog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjD9iO8gV9U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAirlemwobA

----------


## VisTolog

http://dyavl.ucoz.com/board/6-1-0-7

----------


## VisTolog

Ճիշտն ասած ես սպասում էի.
Brash Entertainment ընկերությունը պատրաստում է Փախուստի video խաղի պատրաստմանը, համարյա նույն սյուժեյով: Խաղը նախ կստեղծվի Xbox 360 և PlayStation 3-ի համար:
2009 փետրվար  :Angry2:

----------


## VisTolog

4x01



4x02

----------


## VisTolog

Դերասանները մի քանի օր/ժամ առաջ սկսել են հարցախեխտ անել փախուստի սցենարիստին  :LOL:   :Smile: 

Արկղի մեջ գտնվող գլուխը, որն ինչպես բոլորը կարծում էին թե Սարայի գլուխն է... վերցվել է հենց այն նույն մորգից, որտեղից որ Լինքոլնին զանգահարել, և ասել էին մեռած կնոջ դիակի մասին. 3x01
Ինչպես մարդկանց 99%-ը կաներ, Լինքը բացել էր արկղը, և տեսնելով այդ սարսափելի տեսարանը` փակել այն. Լինքի հեռանալուց հտո արկղը տեղից տարվել է ընկերության աշխատակիցների կողմից, որպեսզի երեխաները այն որպես գնդակ չօգտագործեյին  :LOL:   :Think: 

4-րդ մասի նկարահանումների մի մասը հնարավոր է որ անցկացվելու են Եվրոպայում.

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Ի դեպ. 
1օր 18ժամ 45րոպե

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Էս կինոն շատ եմ հավանում, չնայած շատերը կան որ չեն հավանում չաշակի հարձ է ; Բայց եթե սյուժեն դնենք մի կողմ, դերասանական կազմը շատ լավ է ընտրված ինչ կասեք դրա մասին? իրոք որ ամեն դերասան շատ լավ է մտնում իր դերի մեջ:

Վիստա ինչ game ի մասին էիր ասում փախուստի, մանրամասն ասա երբ որտեղ ինչ;

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

*Մոդերատորական: ԹԵմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջվել է: Մինչև գրառում անելը ծանոթացեք թեմային, հասկացեք թե այն ինչի մասին է: Սույն թեման նախատեսված է «Փախուստ բանտից» կինոն քննարկելու, այլ ոչ բանտերն ու նրանցից փախնելը քննարկելու համար:*

----------


## VisTolog

Արդեն կարող եք քաշել անգլերեն տարբերակը. 4x01
64,41mb

----------


## VisTolog

Ռուսերեն տարբերակը 390մբ

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Արդեն կարող եք քաշել անգլերեն տարբերակը. 4x01
> 64,41mb


Մոռացա ասեյի, որ այս մեկը թարգմանված չի  :LOL:

----------


## BOBO

http://letitbit.net/download/90295d4...04.01.avi.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/14207961...4.01.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14207959...4.01.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14207974...4.01.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14207967...4.01.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14207931...4.01.part5.rar

http://www.filefactory.com/file/dbb5...4_01_part1_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6078...4_01_part2_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/edf6...4_01_part3_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/402b...4_01_part4_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8e18...4_01_part5_rar

http://letitbit.net/download/98a0ce9...u.rus.avi.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/14208249....rus.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14208184....rus.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14208135....rus.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14208062....rus.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14208068....rus.part5.rar
 :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

Մեկ անգամ էլ կրկնեմ.
Խաղը դուրս է գալու 2009-ի փետրվարին: Ստեղծվելու /ում/ է Փախուստի սյուժեի հիման վրա: Նախ լինելու է Play Station-ների համար: Կոմպերի համար դեռ նորություն չկա:

Կա նաև խաղ բջջայինների հա,մար: Խաղում  դուք Սքոֆիլդն եք: Շփվում եք մյուս բանտարկյալների հետ: Փորում եք թունել: Լուծում եք հանելուկներ...
Խաղը դուրս է եկել հունիս ամսին, Մեծ Բրիտանիայում.
Ինչպես ասում ենք, լինելու է 36 <<աշխարհից>>  :LOL:   :Smile: 
Հատվածներ խաղից.


Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
*Pantech*
                    C150, C300                 
*SonyEricsson*
                    W580i, W810i, Z500a, Z525, Z750a                 
*Motorola*
                    K1, L6, L7, V195, V3, V365, V3i, V3t, V3xx, V8, V9, W490, Z3                 
*Nokia*
                    2610, 5300, 6030, 6030b, 6085, 6086, 6102i, 6103, 6126, 6133, 6263, 6555b, N75                 
*LG*
                    CE110, CG225, CG300, CU400, CU405, CU500, CU515, CU575, CU720 Shine                 
*Samsung*
A127, A437, A517, A707 (AT&T), A717 (AT&T), A727, A737, A747, C417, D407, D807, T209, T219, T329, T509, T519, T539 (Beat), T619, T629, T639, T729, T739, T819

----------


## VisTolog

Season 4, Episode 1: Scylla
Original Air Date: 1 September 2008

Season 4, Episode 2: Breaking and Entering
Original Air Date: 1 September 2008

Season 4, Episode 3: Shut Down
Original Air Date: 8 September 2008

Season 4, Episode 4: Eagles and Angels
Original Air Date: 15 September 2008

Season 4, Episode 5: Safe and Sound
Original Air Date: 22 September 2008

Season 4, Episode 6: Blow Out
Original Air Date: 29 September 2008

----------


## VisTolog

Պրեմիերան սպասվածից ավելի քիչ հեռուստադիտող է հավաքել.
4x01 6.11 միլիոն
4x02 6.84 միլիոն

Իսկ.

3x01 7.51 միլիոն
3x13 7.88 միլիոն

----------


## VisTolog

1-ին սերիան
2-րդ սերիան

----------


## Doberman

չկարողացա բեռնել :Sad:

----------


## Doberman

Ես 2 սերիան էլ Torrent  ծրագրով քաշեցի 
4X01 358mb
4x02  392mb
որակներ բոմբ  հաճույքով նայվեց :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

առաջին 2 սերիան էլ նայել եմ, շատ հետաքրքիր էին. T-Bag-ը կաննիբալ էլ դարձավ :Bad:

----------


## Doberman

T-Bag-ը մնումա մումիա դառնա ու վսյո :Bad: 
3 սերիաի ռուսերենը երբա լինելու?

----------


## VisTolog

> T-Bag-ը մնումա մումիա դառնա ու վսյո
> 3 սերիաի ռուսերենը երբա լինելու?


Season 4, Episode 3: Shut Down
Original Air Date: 8 September 2008

Ավելացվել է 30 վայրկյան անց
Որ լինի, կծնգցնեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

դե հերոսները էլի իրանց ոճի մեջ են, էդ գլխներով անցածը իրանց չի փոխել. T-Bag-ը մնացել ա իր ոճի մեջ, Լինկոլնը առաջվա պես չգիտի, որ ուղեղով կարելի է մտածել...

----------


## VisTolog

Դե հա. ոնցոր ասում էին կինոյում, իսկական գորիլլայա  :LOL: 
Մի քանի նոր վիդեոներ.

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց
Ամսի 10-ինա ռուսերեն տարբերակը լինելու.

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց
Online կարող եք նայել այստեղ, 1-նն ու 2-րդը.

----------


## AG16

> Ես 2 սերիան էլ Torrent  ծրագրով քաշեցի 
> 4X01 358mb
> 4x02  392mb
> որակներ բոմբ  հաճույքով նայվեց


Ո՞րտեղից քաշեցիր

----------


## VisTolog

> Ո՞րտեղից քաշեցիր


Կարաս Novafilm.tv-ից քաշես թորենթով.

----------


## VisTolog

Երրորդ սեզոնի, երրորդ սերիան (torrent)

----------


## Doberman

> Ո՞րտեղից քաշեցիր


Մտնում ես Google.ru գրում ես prison break s04e03 rus torrent       Կարմիրով գրածը փոխվում է սերիալի համարի հետ, գտնվածների մեջ կանաչով կայքի անունի մեջ ման արի tracker.freeexchange.ru/torrent/6526/ տողը մտնում ես , ու մնացածը արդեն հեշտա :Ok:

----------


## BOBO

:LOL: 
Եսինչ թազա տրյուկներ ա
Ուզում եք սովոևրական քաշեք, մտնում եք http://pobeg.tv/ լինկերը գրածա, ուզում եք տոռռենտով` http://novafilm.tv, ուզում եք pda վերսիա քաշեք, մի սերիան 85մբ նոռմալ որակա, բայց ոչ ընտիր մտնում եք http://dimonvideo.ru/video/11916

----------


## ArmineIvanyan

> Չնայած նոր է սկսել ցուցադրվել այս ֆիլմը,  բայց կարծում եմ արդեն կունենաք որոշակի կարծիքներ ֆիլմի, հերոսների,  դերասանների վերաբերյալ: Ես արդեն դիտել եմ ֆիլմի 2 սեզոնները և պատրաստվում եմ դիտել 3-ը: Կասեմ միայն, որ սա ամենահետաքրքիր ֆիլմն է, որ երբևէ դիտել եմ ...իսկ դուք?


Անկասկած ամենահիանալի և ամենահաջողված ֆիլմն է, որը կարողացավ միանգամից գրավել մեծ քանակությամբ հանդիսատես, երկրպագուններ... :Hands Up: 

Անհամբեր սպասում եմ արդեն 4 եթերաշրջանին, շատ տարբեր ամերիկյան աղբյուրներ նշում են, որ այս մեկը ավելի հետաքրքրի և բազմաբովանդակ է, սպասվում են նոր իրադարձություններ......կարճ բովանդակությունը կարող եք դիտել այստեղ` http://www.prisonbreakcrazy.com/

----------


## VisTolog

4x03 նույնպես հավաքել է 6.48 միլիոն հեռուստադիտող.

----------


## Արամ

ժող Արմենյան երբա սկսելու ցույց տալ՞

----------


## VisTolog

> ժող Արմենյան երբա սկսելու ցույց տալ՞


Կարողա էս շաբաթվանից սկսի, բայց շաբաթը մի սերիա  :LOL:

----------


## Արամ

> Կարողա էս շաբաթվանից սկսի, բայց շաբաթը մի սերիա


հարուր հատ ժիմ պետքա անեմ՞ :Think:  :Cray:

----------


## Doberman

բա s04e04 երբ ռուսերենը կլինի?

----------


## BOBO

> բա s04e04 երբ ռուսերենը կլինի?


Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
ԱՄՆ-ում 15-ին, 17-ին էլ ռուսերենը :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Իսկ քաշել առանց թորրենթի` այստեղից

----------


## Dayana

էս նոր սեզոնա՞  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հարուր հատ ժիմ պետքա անեմ՞


 :Xeloq:  :Think:  ինչու?



> էս նոր սեզոնա՞


այո, այո :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Փախուստի ռեյտինգը  միանգամից ընկել է.
4-րդ սեզոնի 5-րդ սերիան հավաքել է 5.89 միլիոն.

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց
4x04
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DNG2FY7Q
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=96eb077

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց
-----------------

http://rapidshare.com/files/145640924/pb404.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/145640988/pb404.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/145640981/pb404.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/145640880/pb404.part4.rar

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց
*MEGAUPLOAD DOWNLOAD*

*PART One  for Megaupload*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G4HWQ7LM

*PART two for Megaupload*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QREW4LS3

*PART Three  for Megaupload*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I0L9RM5U

*PART Four  for Megaupload*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MCTGBQE9

----------


## Doberman

Կամ       s04e04            torrent-ով 403 МБ որակը շատ լավնա

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես երեկվանից սկսեցի նայել էս սերիալը, հլը որ առաջին սեզոնի առաջին երեք սերիաներն եմ տեսել: Որ ճիշտն ասեմ եսիմ ինչ սերիալ չէր, ոնց որ ներկայացնում էին, բայց հլը որ "տանելի" է.... Տեսնենք հետո ինչ է լինելու?

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, արմենիայով չեն սկսե՞լ 4-րդը, ձեն ձուն չկա։ Ե՞րբ են սկսելու։

----------


## VisTolog

> Ժող, արմենիայով չեն սկսե՞լ 4-րդը, ձեն ձուն չկա։ Ե՞րբ են սկսելու։


Ինձ թվումա Հոկտեմբերի մեկից, կամ շատ ավելի ուշ.

----------


## Adam

4-րդ եթերաշրջանի առաջին սերիան դիտեք սեպտեմբերի 26 -ին արմենիայի եթերում: Ցույց են տալու շաբաթը մեկ:

----------


## Brigada

Ժող 4-ի 1-3 սերիան տեսել եմ մնացածից ով ա տեղյակ :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

Մի վատ նորություն էլ.
FOX-ը կարողա դադարեցնի Փախուստի նկարահանումները, այսինքն հնարավոր է, որ մենք չենք տեսնի 22, սերիա, այլ ավելի քիչ:  :Sad: 

նկարներ

----------


## BOBO

> Մի վատ նորություն էլ.
> FOX-ը կարողա դադարեցնի Փախուստի նկարահանումները, այսինքն հնարավոր է, որ մենք չենք տեսնի 22, սերիա, այլ ավելի քիչ: 
> 
> նկարներ


10 սերիա չի էս սեզոնը?

----------


## Adam

> Մի վատ նորություն էլ.
> FOX-ը կարողա դադարեցնի Փախուստի նկարահանումները, այսինքն հնարավոր է, որ մենք չենք տեսնի 22, սերիա, այլ ավելի քիչ: 
> 
> նկարներ


Վիստ, դու հաստատ կիմանաս, հմի Սառային սպանե՞լ են թե չէ

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստ, դու հաստատ կիմանաս, հմի Սառային սպանե՞լ են թե չէ


Նախաբան :LOL: 
Որքան էլ տարօրինակ է, ես չեմ տեսել նոր սեզոնից ոչ մի սերիա  :Blush:   :Sad: 

Չէ, չեն սպանել. էն գլուխը պատկանում էր երրորդ սեզոնի, առաջին սերիայում մահացած կնոջը, երբ Լինկոլնին զանգեցին ասեցին, որ դիակ են գտել, որը համապատասխանում է իր նկարագրությանը.

Ավելացվել է 41 վայրկյան անց



> 10 սերիա չի էս սեզոնը?


Չէ, 22.
Մի քանի օր առաջ 11-12-ն էին նկարում.

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Կինոյից screenshot անելու ձևը ասեք առաջին սերիան ունեմ, հատվածներց ցույց տամ: print screen եմ սխմում հետո ֆոտոշոփում փասթ եմ անում, հենց փակում եմ մեդիա փլեյերը սև դատարկությունա ցույց տալիս, dvd player ից բացի ուրիշ ինչ ձև կա ֆիլմից նկար տպելու?:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Կինոյից screenshot անելու ձևը ասեք առաջին սերիան ունեմ, հատվածներց ցույց տամ: print screen եմ սխմում հետո ֆոտոշոփում փասթ եմ անում, հենց փակում եմ մեդիա փլեյերը սև դատարկությունա ցույց տալիս, dvd player ից բացի ուրիշ ինչ ձև կա ֆիլմից նկար տպելու?:


Առնվազն առաջին սերիան Արմենիայով արդեն ցույց չեն տվել?  :Shok:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> Առնվազն առաջին սերիան Արմենիայով արդեն ցույց չեն տվել?


ես չեմ տեսել, հավանաբար ցույցել չեն տվել: Եթե սկսելեն ցուցադրել շաբաթը 1 սերիա կլինի հազիվ, որը կտևի 3 ժամ քանի որ իր մեջ կպարունակի կես ժամանոց գովազդային ընդմիջումներև գովազդի հովանավորներ: :LOL:

----------


## Doberman

S04E05 երբա ռուսերենը լինելու?

----------


## BOBO

Дата выхода русскоязычных версий эпизодов на *NovaFiLM.TV*
03.09.2008 - 4-01. «Scylla»
04.09.2008 - 4-02. «Breaking and Entering»
10.09.2008 - 4-03. «Shut Down»
17.09.2008 - 4-04. «Eagles and Angels»
*24.09.2008 - 4-05. «Safe and Sound»*
01.10.2008 - 4-06. «Blow Out»
08.10.2008 - 4-07. «Five The Hard Way»
15.10.2008 - 4-08. «The Price»
22.10.2008 - 4-09. «Greatness Achieved»
29.10.2008 - 4-10. «The Legend




> Ավելացվել է 41 վայրկյան անց
> 
> Չէ, 22.
> Մի քանի օր առաջ 11-12-ն էին նկարում.


Հա, էս էլ գիտեի սաղ նկարել էն, մի տեղ էլ 10 սերիան էր գրած էս էլ իմացա էտքանն ա :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

էս էլ նկարները.
4x07 Five the Hard Way
4x06 Blow out
4х05 Safe and Sound
4х04 Eagles and Angels
4х03 Shut Down
4x02 Breaking and Entering
4x01 Scylla

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> S04E05 երբա ռուսերենը լինելու?


Ամերիկայում Սեպտեմբերի 23-ին, առավոտյան ժամը 6-ին,
Ռուսերեն տարբերակը՝ Սեպտեմբերի 24-ին,

----------


## VisTolog

ժող մինչև հարց տալը, նախորդ էջեր/գրառումներն էլ նայեք էլի  :Smile:

----------


## Adam

օկ, Վիստ, մեռսի  :Wink:

----------


## Adam

4-րդ սեզոնի 1-ին սերիան ոչ թե ամսի 26-ին, այլ 25-ին:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Էս ել իմ արած screenshot ները,  :Tongue: 

հըլը վիճակը

----------


## Doberman

Ես արդեն S04E05 Եմ քաշում :Tongue:

----------


## VisTolog

Ովոր 4-ի 4-ը չի տեսել, թող քաշի torrent

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Օնլայն կարող եք նայել  այստեղ

----------


## VisTolog

Վերջապես պրոդյուսերներից մեկը խոսեց.  :Jpit: 

Մենք չենք մտահոգվի, եթե 4-րդ սեզոնի վարկանիշը գնալով իջնի, որովհետև սա շատ լավ պրոյեկտ է, և մեզ դեռ շատ անակնկալներ են սպասվում: Եթե նույնիսկ այս սեզոնը չնկարահանվի մինչջ վերջ, ապա մենք լավ վերջաբանով այն կավարտենք, բայց բազմակետով:

ՖՈՔՍ-ը նկարահանումներից մոտ երկու շաբաթ անց, ահա թե ինչ է հայտարարել, նկարահանումների օրերի հետ կապված .

4х06 «Blow out»                      սեպտեմբերի 30
4х07 «Five the hard way»      հոկտեմբերի 7
4х08 «The price»                      նոյեմբերի 4

Ի դեպ, 5-րդ սերիայի ռեյտինգն ավելի բարձր է եղել, քան 4-րդինը.
Ռեժիսորների կարծիքով,  ռեյտինգը զգալի ընկել է հիմնականում Ամերիկայում, քանի որ մի քանի հեռուստաալիք ցույց են տալիս տարբեր սերիալների պրեմիերաներ.

----------


## Doberman

6 սերիան արդեն կա բայց չեմ կարողանում նոռմալ հղում գտնել որ արագ քաշեմ :Sad:

----------


## Zangezur

> 6 սերիան արդեն կա բայց չեմ կարողանում նոռմալ հղում գտնել որ արագ քաշեմ


Քաշում ես torrent ծրագիր, մտնումես novafilm.tv, ռեգիստրացիա ես լինում, բացում ես փախուստի էջը, ընտրում ես քո նախընտրած էպիզոդը ու բացած էջում կարմիր տառերով գրածա Prison_Break.s04e05.rus.hdtvrip.novafilm.tv.avi.torrent, էտ ֆայլը քաշում ես կոմպիտ մեջ, ու torrent ծրագրով էտ ֆայլը բացում ես ու սպասում ես, որ քաշի:

 Ես ընկերոջս կոմպով մի ժամ-ժամուկեսում քաշել եմ, երևի արագա. քաշում էր 50-110kb/s արագությամբ

----------


## Doberman

մեռսի Zangezur յան բայց արդեն քաշել եմ հենց քո ասած տեղից պռոստը դանդաղ էր քաշում նեռվայնանում էի :Hands Up:

----------


## Doberman

S04E06 քաշեք Ստեղից
S04E07 քաշեք Ստեղից

----------


## Cannibal

4 սերիայում հայաստանի անուննել ա լսվում.ընենց էի ուրախացել  :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

էս ինչքա՜ն վախտա ուզում եմ մտնեմ գրեմ, ալարում եմ  :Pardon: 

Ամսաթվերը արդեն մի քանի օր, թե շաբաթ է ինչ փոխվել են՝ նկարահանումների հետ կապված.
Սեպտեմբերի 21 4x06

շարունակությունը չեմ հիշում թե երբ էր. ովքեր չունեն  6,7  սերիաները, կարող են քաշել այստեղից.

4x06
4x07

----------


## VisTolog

Մոռացա ասեի, որ լինելու  է 22 սերիա, ոչինչ չի փոխվել

----------


## VisTolog

Քանի գրել եմ, միանգամից էլ ներկա պահին նկարված սերիաների ուղիղ լինկով քաշելու տեղերն ասեմ.

Prison Break Season 4, Episode 1 ''Scylla'' [RUS]
Prison Break Season 4, Episode 2 ''Breaking and Entering'' [RUS]
Prison Break Season 4, Episode 3 ''Shut Down'' [RUS]
Prison Break Season 4 Episode 4 «Eagles and Angels» [RUS]
Prison Break Season 4 Episode 5 "Safe and Sound" (RUS)
Prison Break Season 4 Episode 6 ''Blow out'' [RUS]
Prison Break Season 4 Episode 7 «Five The Hard Way» [RUS]

----------


## Armen.181

ժող ես փախուստի 8 րդ սերիան ինչի դուրս չի գալի

----------


## Zangezur

8-րդ սերիայի անգլերեն տարբեակը քաշել եմ, բայց վրեն պառօլա դրած. Կինոն գցածա ռառ արխիվի մեջ, երբ ֆայլը բացում եմ, գրումա ես տեքստը

"Be sure to check out our [xxxxxxxxx] videos all for free!"

the password is the missing word in the above sentence

- It's as simple as that!

----------


## Rammstein

> 8-րդ սերիայի անգլերեն տարբեակը քաշել եմ, բայց վրեն պառօլա դրած. Կինոն գցածա ռառ արխիվի մեջ, երբ ֆայլը բացում եմ, գրումա ես տեքստը
> 
> "Be sure to check out our [xxxxxxxxx] videos all for free!"
> 
> the password is the missing word in the above sentence
> 
> - It's as simple as that!


Փորձի պառոլի տեղը գրի [xxxxxxxxx] կամ xxxxxxxxx։ Բզբզի, կարող ա ստացվի։

----------


## VisTolog

> 8-րդ սերիայի անգլերեն տարբեակը քաշել եմ, բայց վրեն պառօլա դրած. Կինոն գցածա ռառ արխիվի մեջ, երբ ֆայլը բացում եմ, գրումա ես տեքստը
> 
> "Be sure to check out our [xxxxxxxxx] videos all for free!"
> 
> the password is the missing word in the above sentence
> 
> - It's as simple as that!


Էն սայթը, որտեղից որ քաշել ես, ըտեղ էլ ման արի կոդը.
Օրինակ գրի սայթի լրիվ կամ մասնակի հասցեն .

----------


## VisTolog

Մի քանի լուր՝ պրոդյուսերի հետ հարցազրույցից.
*4-րդ եթերաշրջանը լինելու՞է վերջի՞նը*
Ես չգիտեմ, արդյոք կպատվիրվի 4-րզ եթերաշրջանը: Դա ինձնից կամ սցնարիստից չէ կախված, այլ հեռուստացանցից, որոնք մեզ շատ լավ են վերաբերվում...
Ներկայումս աշխատում ենք 4րդ եթերաշրջանի վրա, և աշխատում ենք այն որքան հնարավոր է հետաքրքիր դարձնել:

*Այս պահին ո՞ր սերիայի վրա եք աշխատում*
Այս պահին աշխատում ենք 17-րդ սերիայի վրա.

*ՈՒնե՞ք արդյոք սքրինշոթ փախուստի խաղից. ե՞րբ այն կհայտնվի վաճառքում.*
Հնարավոր է, որ խաղն այդպես էլ դուրս չգա, որովհետև փոխվել են խաղն արտադրող ընկերության պլանները.

----------


## VisTolog

Պոստերներ.

Հա, մի բան էլ. ինչ որ մեկը, սուտ լուրեր է տարածում, թե Միլլերը /Մայքլ/ իր հիվանդության պատճառով իրականում մահացել է. :Angry2:  Բնականաբար սուտ է !!

----------


## VisTolog

:Think:

----------


## VisTolog

Շան անունը Michael Scofield-ա  :LOL:   :Angry2:

----------

Freeman (05.08.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Վիդեո
4x09

նկարներ 
4x10 The Legend
4x09 Greatness Achieved

----------


## VisTolog

Դերասանական կազմի հանդիպումը Paley Center-ում.

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Wista ին հրավիրել են փախուստ բանտի նկարահանումներին մասնակցելու :Hands Up:

----------


## VisTolog

EuroPeanGoldFinch.Net

Երևի հիշում եք, որ էս սայթում Մայքլը, Սուկրեն, Ալեքսը, Սի Նոուտը հաղորդակցվում էին իրար հետ.
Մի անգամ մտել էի, բայց ուշադիր չէի եղել, իսկ այսօր նկատեցի իրար գրած նամակները.
Եթե հետաքրքիրա, փնտրեք.

The Bag's still got THE BAG.
Attn: Fish

----------


## VisTolog

Որ նայեք, *էս* էլ հետը կնայեք :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

Հատվածներ 12-րդ սերիայից
Ախր շատ հզոր կինոյա էէ :Hands Up:

----------

Freeman (05.08.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

5-րդ սեզոն չի լինելու :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> 5-րդ սեզոն չի լինելու


Ճիշտ որոշում էր, մի սեզոնում կարան սաղ թեման փակեն պրծնեն,արդեն անիմաստա դառնում հետագա զարգացումը :Smile:

----------


## Zangezur

Կինոն կարային 12-րդ սերայում պրծցնեին, բայց էլի ձգեցին, տենանք ինչա լինելու, իսկ սերիալի հետագա սերիաների մոտավոր նկարագրությունը չկա՞

----------


## Adam

> Կինոն կարային 12-րդ սերայում պրծցնեին, բայց էլի ձգեցին, տենանք ինչա լինելու, իսկ սերիալի հետագա սերիաների մոտավոր նկարագրությունը չկա՞


Ամեն դեպքում կարող էին վերջացնել 12-րդում, բայց լավ չէր ստացվի ու շատ անհետաքրքիր վերջ կունենար: Դեռ կան կերպարներ, ու շատ անիմաստ կլիներ դրանցից շատերին թողնել «դրական» ու վերջացնել ֆիլմը: Իմ կարծիքով 5-րդ սեզոն էլ, որ նկարվի, էլի մեծ հետաքրքրություն կլինի: Ուղղակի սցենարիստը պետք է մի հզոր ճյուղի հիմք տա, որով էլ կարելի կլինի շարունակել: Ինձ թվում է կնկարեն ամեն դեպքում:

----------


## VisTolog

Բոլորդ էլ ասում եք, որ անիմաստ ձգում են... բայց նայում եք :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

Հատվածներ 12-րդ սերիայից
<<Արդյո՞ք վերջն է>>

----------


## Adam

Հարցազրույցներից մեկում Շերինգը լրագրողի տված հարցին պատասխանել էր, որ այդ պահի դրությամբ նրանք աշխատում են 17-րդ սերիայի վրա: էլ ի՞նչ վերջի մասինա խոսքը: Նկարածները ջնջելու՞ են:

----------


## VisTolog

> Հարցազրույցներից մեկում Շերինգը լրագրողի տված հարցին պատասխանել էր, որ այդ պահի դրությամբ նրանք աշխատում են 17-րդ սերիայի վրա: էլ ի՞նչ վերջի մասինա խոսքը: Նկարածները ջնջելու՞ են:


Հենց էտա էլի. մի օր մի բան են ասում, մեկ ուրիշ օր  լռիվ ուրիշ բան :Fool:

----------


## VisTolog

Ինձ թվումա Մայքլն իր կլոնին կհանդիպի 4-րդ սեզոնի վերջերում, կամ ուղղակի վերջին սերիայում ցույց կտան կլոնին: Չնայած մի քանի ամսում հնարավոր չի 31 տարեկան կլոն ստեղծել  :LOL:   :Pardon: 
 Ես էլ լինեի գեներալի տեղը, Մայքլի կլոնը կսարքեի  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մեկդ կարաք ինձ լինկ տաք 12-րդ սերիան քաշելու? :Smile: 
Մոտ 300-400 Մբ-ի կարգի լինի բայց, ես մի հատ 190 ՄԲ գտա որակը ասում էին զիբիլա,մնացածը 1ԳԲ-ից ավել էին :Angry2:

----------


## AG16

Հաստատ 16 սերիա լինելու ա:

----------


## BOBO

> Մեկդ կարաք ինձ լինկ տաք 12-րդ սերիան քաշելու?
> Մոտ 300-400 Մբ-ի կարգի լինի բայց, ես մի հատ 190 ՄԲ գտա որակը ասում էին զիբիլա,մնացածը 1ԳԲ-ից ավել էին


http://openfile.ru/135582/
http://vip-file.com/download/bcaba46...tv.ru.avi.html
http://sms4file.com/downloadvip/c597...tv.ru.avi.html
http://letitbit.net/download/bcaba46...tv.ru.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/4020003000/pris...tv.ru.avi.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/16779031...v.ru.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16779033...v.ru.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16779035...v.ru.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16778988...v.ru.part4.rar

----------


## Zangezur

> Մեկդ կարաք ինձ լինկ տաք 12-րդ սերիան քաշելու?
> Մոտ 300-400 Մբ-ի կարգի լինի բայց, ես մի հատ 190 ՄԲ գտա որակը ասում էին զիբիլա,մնացածը 1ԳԲ-ից ավել էին


Novafilm-ից եմ քաշել տօռռենտը

----------


## Yellow Raven

> http://openfile.ru/135582/
> http://vip-file.com/download/bcaba46...tv.ru.avi.html
> http://sms4file.com/downloadvip/c597...tv.ru.avi.html
> http://letitbit.net/download/bcaba46...tv.ru.avi.html
> http://narod.ru/disk/4020003000/pris...tv.ru.avi.html
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/16779031...v.ru.part1.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/16779033...v.ru.part2.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/16779035...v.ru.part3.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/16778988...v.ru.part4.rar


Մերսի` Նառոդից քաշումա :Wink: Լավա,որ տոռռենտ չէր,ավելի արագա քաշում :Hands Up: 
Զանգեզուր ջան քո տված տոռռենտը մի 10 րոպե սպասեցի ռեակցիա չտվեց :Sad:

----------


## VisTolog

Հատվածներ 14-րդ սերիայից.
ՈՒ նկարներ

----------


## VisTolog

Սկզբի էջերում էլ էի գրել Մայքլի հիվանդության մասին ( Լատենտ արգելակում )... իսկ հիմա ավելի մանրամասն գրածա.

----------


## nnaarreek

Ժող կարաք լինքեր տաք 8-12-րդ սերիաների?? :Sos: 
Բայց ցանկալի կլինի որ մի սայտից լինեն!

Նախապես մերսի, շնորհակալություն ու նման բաներ...

----------


## BOBO

> Ժող կարաք լինքեր տաք 8-12-րդ սերիաների??
> Բայց ցանկալի կլինի որ մի սայտից լինեն!
> 
> Նախապես մերսի, շնորհակալություն ու նման բաներ...


pobeg.tv մտի սաղ լինկերը գրածա :Smile:

----------


## Zangezur

> Ժող կարաք լինքեր տաք 8-12-րդ սերիաների??
> Բայց ցանկալի կլինի որ մի սայտից լինեն!
> 
> Նախապես մերսի, շնորհակալություն ու նման բաներ...



novafilm.tv
torrents.ru

----------


## AG16

> Ժող կարաք լինքեր տաք 8-12-րդ սերիաների??
> Բայց ցանկալի կլինի որ մի սայտից լինեն!
> 
> Նախապես մերսի, շնորհակալություն ու նման բաներ...


8-13 սերիաներ

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող ջան, քանի որ ես Արմենիա-ով եմ նայում, ապա սերիանրի հաշիվը վաղուց կորցրել եմ։ Մի հատ հիշացրեք, էլի, էն ո՞րերորդ սերիան ա, որ Scylla-ն վերցնում են, ու հանձնում եմ Don Self-ին։  :Blush:

----------


## BOBO

> Ժող ջան, քանի որ ես Արմենիա-ով եմ նայում, ապա սերիանրի հաշիվը վաղուց կորցրել եմ։ Մի հատ հիշացրեք, էլի, էն ո՞րերորդ սերիան ա, որ Scylla-ն վերցնում են, ու հանձնում եմ Don Self-ին։


12-ը :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

Իսկ հայտնի ա՞, թե քանի սերիա ա լինելու 4-րդ եթերաշրջանում։

5-րդ սեզոն հաստատ չի լինելու, չէ՞։

----------


## Toktik

Չե հինգերորդ սեզոն չի լինելու որովհետև ռեյտինգը շատա ընկել: Իսկ 4-րդ սեզոն 22 սերիայա: Ու կարծեմ 2 սերիաել բոնուսային:

----------


## Rammstein

> Չե հինգերորդ սեզոն չի լինելու որովհետև ռեյտինգը շատա ընկել: Իսկ 4-րդ սեզոն 22 սերիայա: Ու կարծեմ 2 սերիաել բոնուսային:


Այսինքն ո՞նց բոնուսային։ Էդ կարող ա հեռուստացույցով ցույց չտան հա՞։

----------


## Toktik

Չե որ լինի բոնուսային ցույց կտան: Բայց հաստատ չեմ հիշում լինելու էր թե չե: Բոնուսային այսինքն ոնցվոր սերիայի վերջաբան:

----------


## Rammstein

> Չե որ լինի բոնուսային ցույց կտան: Բայց հաստատ չեմ հիշում լինելու էր թե չե: Բոնուսային այսինքն ոնցվոր սերիայի վերջաբան:


Բայց շատ լավ ա, որ 5-րդ սեզոն չի լինելու...  :Good: 

Իսկ էդ 22-ից հիմա քանի՞սն ա նկարված։  :Think: 
Ես 13-ն եմ տեսել։

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բայց շատ լավ ա, որ 5-րդ սեզոն չի լինելու... 
> 
> Իսկ էդ 22-ից հիմա քանի՞սն ա նկարված։ 
> Ես 13-ն եմ տեսել։


Դեռ 14,շուտով նաև  15-ը լույս կտեսնի :Wink:

----------


## Toktik

Անգլերեն տարբերակով արդեն մի շաբատա կա, բայց էս անգամ ռուսերենը ասեցին շաբաթվա վերջ:

----------


## Adam

ժողովուրդ, ճի՞շտ ա որ 17-րդ սերիան դուրս ա գալու ապրիլին:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ժողովուրդ, ճի՞շտ ա որ 17-րդ սերիան դուրս ա գալու ապրիլին:


Ցավոք հա :Sad:

----------


## Adam

> Ցավոք հա


 :Sad:  , հետաքրքիրա, բայց չե՞ն հասկանում, որ ռեյտինգն ավելի են գցում: 
չնայած ով գիտի...

----------


## Rammstein

Էն օրը 14-րդը նայեցի ... հիասթափված եմ...  :Boredom:

----------


## VisTolog

24 սերիայա լինելու, ու հենց 24 էլ ցույց են տալու:

Իմ կարծիքով գեներալը Մայքլի հայրնա: Նախ, երբ Մայքը պարկած էր, գեներալն իր ձեռքը մի պահ դնում է նրա ձեռքին, իսկ ավելի ուշ էլ, բժիշկը որ նայում էր ուղեղի նկարները, գեներալին ասեց ''դուք երբևէ այսպիսի բան տեսել եք...'', իսկ գեներալն ասեց, որ այո, տեսել է, մի անգամ: Հիշենք, որ Մայքլի մայրը նույնպես նույն հիվանդությունից էր մահացել: ՈՒ կարծեմ նախկինում էլ Մայքի հորը չեն հիշատակել...

Աչքիս դեռ շարունակելու տեղ կթողեն :Yahoo: 

Բացի դա. մի վախտ Բոբոն աասեեց, որ Մայքի կլոնը կստեղծեն... իսկ հիմա ավելի քան համոզված եմ

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> 24 սերիայա լինելու, ու հենց 24 էլ ցույց են տալու:
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով գեներալը Մայքլի հայրնա: Նախ, երբ Մայքը պարկած էր, գեներալն իր ձեռքը մի պահ դնում է նրա ձեռքին, իսկ ավելի ուշ էլ, բժիշկը որ նայում էր ուղեղի նկարները, գեներալին ասեց ''դուք երբևէ այսպիսի բան տեսել եք...'', իսկ գեներալն ասեց, որ այո, տեսել է, մի անգամ: Հիշենք, որ Մայքլի մայրը նույնպես նույն հիվանդությունից էր մահացել: ՈՒ կարծեմ նախկինում էլ Մայքի հորը չեն հիշատակել...
> 
> Աչքիս դեռ շարունակելու տեղ կթողեն


Վիստա ջան, լավ ես նկատել :Ok: 
Հավեսով նայում եմ էտ սերիալը, բայց 5-րդ սեզոնը իմ կարծիքով ավելորդ կլինի, եթե իմաստը նույնը մնա:

----------


## BOBO

> 24 սերիայա լինելու, ու հենց 24 էլ ցույց են տալու:
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով գեներալը Մայքլի հայրնա: Նախ, երբ Մայքը պարկած էր, գեներալն իր ձեռքը մի պահ դնում է նրա ձեռքին, իսկ ավելի ուշ էլ, բժիշկը որ նայում էր ուղեղի նկարները, գեներալին ասեց ''դուք երբևէ այսպիսի բան տեսել եք...'', իսկ գեներալն ասեց, որ այո, տեսել է, մի անգամ: Հիշենք, որ Մայքլի մայրը նույնպես նույն հիվանդությունից էր մահացել: ՈՒ կարծեմ նախկինում էլ Մայքի հորը չեն հիշատակել...
> 
> Աչքիս դեռ շարունակելու տեղ կթողեն
> 
> Բացի դա. մի վախտ Բոբոն աասեեց, որ Մայքի կլոնը կստեղծեն... իսկ հիմա ավելի քան համոզված եմ


16-ը չես տեսել? Մայքլի մերը սաղ ա, հորը ոնց չեն հիշատակել? Էն մարդը էն որ Մախոունին սպանեց: Բայց դե կարողա մերը դավաճանած ըլնի էլի :LOL: 
Կլոն երևի չէն ստեղծի, Մայքլին էին ուզում իրանց ենթարկեցնել, կլոնի նման բան էր դառնում էլի, էն էլ չստացվեց:

----------


## masivec

17-րդ սերիան էլ ապրիլինա լինելու  :Cray:  :Cray:  :Sad:

----------


## VisTolog

Արդեն ամեն ինչ պարզ դարձավ  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Եվ չես լուսաբանի,մենք էլ իմանանք՞  :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

Գարնանայինից հատվածներ.

ՀԳ.  :Pardon:

----------


## VisTolog

> Եվ չես լուսաբանի,մենք էլ իմանանք՞


Լուսաբանելու բան ոնցոր թե չկա.
Մայքլը դուրս կգա եղբոր դեմ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ Մայքլն ու ախպերը կմիանան իրանց մորը, գեներալն ինքնասպան կլինի, Սյուզանին բանտ կտանեն ( մեկել տեսար ընդեղից փախավ  :Jpit:  ),
Տի Բեգը կմեռնի, Սելֆն էլ հետը: Գեներալի աղջիկն էլ հնարավորա որ հոր դեմ ինչ որ բաներ անի: 

Չնայած իրանց մերը /Քրիստինա Ռոս Սքոֆիլդ  :Jpit:  /  կարողա որոշի սպանել Մայքլին ու ախպորը...  ինչ իմանանք  :Jpit: 
Սարան կամուսնանա Մայքլի հետ, Սուկրեն Մարի Կրուզի հետ, Լինկոլն էլ Վինսթլերի նախկին ընկերուհու` Սոֆիայի հետ:

Լինկոլնը հանդիպումա մոր հետ.

----------


## Yellow Raven

ՏիԲեգը մեկ էլ տեսար վերջում փոխվեց ու դառավ գործարար… Տենց լինի սաղ տարբերակներն էլ հնարավոր են, ով գիտի,թե սցենարիստի մտքով ինչ կանցնի :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Աչքիս դեռ շարունակելու տեղ կթողեն


Չեմ կարծում, բայց եթե թողնեն, լավ չի, արդեն հետաքրքրությունը կորում ա։




> Բացի դա. մի վախտ Բոբոն աասեեց, որ Մայքի կլոնը կստեղծեն... իսկ հիմա ավելի քան համոզված եմ


Դա էլ չեմ կարծում, որ անեն։ :Smile: 

Էն օրը 15-րդը նայեցի, ընդհանուր առմամբ լավն էր, բայց թույլ պահեր կային։ Օրինակ, որ Լինքոլնը դառավ կոմպանիայի աշխատող։ Կամ էն, որ Սցիլլայի մեջ կարող ա լավ տեղեկույթ լինի։ Չգիտեմ, դեռ չեմ շտապում եզրակացությունների մեջ, բայց կարող ա՞ վերջում պարզվի, որ Կոմպանիան ազգանվեր գործ ա անում...  :Shok:   :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

Գժվցրին թողին. մեկ ասում են լինելույա 5-րդ սեզոն, մեկ ասում են չի լինելու... :Angry2: 
http://prisonbreak-tv.ru/news/2009-01-13-478

----------


## VisTolog

> Դա էլ չեմ կարծում, որ անեն։


Երևի էնվախտ սցենարիստը տենց մի բանա մտածել, որ հետո կարար պետք գար... փաստորեն պետք չի գա:

----------


## VisTolog

> ՏիԲեգը մեկ էլ տեսար վերջում փոխվեց ու դառավ գործարար… Տենց լինի սաղ տարբերակներն էլ հնարավոր են, ով գիտի,թե սցենարիստի մտքով ինչ կանցնի


Միակ ձևը իմանալու, հենց սցենարիստին հարցնելնա. :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

Մոռացել էի գրեի, որ Փախուստում կհայտնվի նոր ֆեդերալ, որը միշտ Մայքլից մեկ քայլ առաջա լինելու: 
Այդ նույն դերասանը նաև խաղում էր Լոսթ սերիալում` Իտնի դերում:

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, հիմա քանի՞ սերիա կա նկարված 4-րդ սեզոնից, վեջինը էն չի՞, որ Լիքոլնի ու Մայքլի մորն են ցույց լասիս` Սցիլան էլ ձեռքին:
Եւ մեկ էլ խնդրում եմ ասեք, թե դեռ քանի հատ պիտի լինի, լսել էի, որ 6:

----------


## Zangezur

> Ժող, հիմա քանի՞ սերիա կա նկարված 4-րդ սեզոնից, վեջինը էն չի՞, որ Լիքոլնի ու Մայքլի մորն են ցույց լասիս` Սցիլան էլ ձեռքին:
> Եւ մեկ էլ խնդրում եմ ասեք, թե դեռ քանի հատ պիտի լինի, լսել էի, որ 6:


16 հատ դուրսա եկել  պտի լինի ևս 6  հատ + 2 հատ բոնուսային

----------

Rammstein (02.03.2009)

----------


## Adam

ժողովուրդ, ով ա՞ խաբար: Ե՞րբ ա դուրս գալու շարունակությունը:

----------


## Mariam1556

> ժողովուրդ, ով ա՞ խաբար: Ե՞րբ ա դուրս գալու շարունակությունը:


Լսել եմ որ նկարահանումները ապրիլ ամսին են նախատեսված

----------


## VisTolog

> Լսել եմ որ նկարահանումները ապրիլ ամսին են նախատեսված


Արդեն մի քանի անգամ էս թեմայում գրվելա, թե երբա լինելու շարունակությունը.
Ապրիլի 17-18-ին արդեն կարող եք քաշել novafil.tv-ից.

Ձեռի հետ էլ` նայեք 1 2

----------

masivec (11.04.2009)

----------


## masivec



----------


## AG16

*17-րդ սերիան* *օնլայն* 
*և**17-րդ սերիան քաշելու համար

LetitBit

Rapidshare.com Part1
Rapidshare.com Part 2
Rapidshare.com Part3
Rapidshare.com Part4

DepositFiles.com Part1
DepositFiles.com Part2
DepositFiles.com Part3
DepositFiles.com Part4*

----------

Rammstein (20.04.2009)

----------


## monster

Link-ը չի բացում, խի ?

----------


## NetX

Մինչ օրս դուրս եկած բոլոր սերիաները, բոլոր սեզոնների ափլոադ եմ արել www.video.am , սայտի ադմինիստրատորը տեղադրել է միայն առաջին սեզոնը բայց կարծում եմ մոտ օրերս բոլոր սերիաներնել կհրապարակի  :Smile:

----------


## masivec

> Link-ը չի բացում, խի ?


Նորմալ լինումա :Smile: 
Ու վապշե կարաք քաշեք www.dimonvideo.ru կայքից :Smile: 
Հ.Տ.18-րդ սերիան էլ արդեն կա,ու սպասում եմ 19-ին :Hands Up:

----------


## Brigada

ժող ով 18-րդ սերիաի կոնկրետ լինկ կտա, որ online նայեմ?

----------


## masivec

> ժող ով 18-րդ սերիաի կոնկրետ լինկ կտա, որ online նայեմ?


http://prisonbreak-tv.ru/  :Smile: 
Մտի ստեղ աջ կողմում կտեսնես :Wink:

----------


## Brigada

> http://prisonbreak-tv.ru/ 
> Մտի ստեղ աջ կողմում կտեսնես


մերսի ընգեր արդեն նայում եմ :Wink:

----------

masivec (26.04.2009)

----------


## Brigada

ժող 19-րդ սերիան դուրս ա եկել ուզւոմ եմ նայեմ,բայց ռուսերեն թարգմանած չի,ինչ պիտի անեմ սպասեմ մինչև տարգմանեն թե ինչ որ ձև կա որ ես կարամ անեմ??

----------


## Artgeo

> ժող 19-րդ սերիան դուրս ա եկել ուզւոմ եմ նայեմ,բայց ռուսերեն թարգմանած չի,ինչ պիտի անեմ սպասեմ մինչև տարգմանեն թե ինչ որ ձև կա որ ես կարամ անեմ??


Վերցնում ես անգլերեն-ռուսերեն բառարանը ու անում ես: Կամ էլ սպասում ես թարգմանությանը:

----------


## Brigada

> Վերցնում ես անգլերեն-ռուսերեն բառարանը ու անում ես: Կամ էլ սպասում ես թարգմանությանը:


Արտ ես չգիտեի,որ դու սենց հումորի զգացում ունես,չնայած վատ միտք չի կարելի ա փորձել :Wink:

----------


## masivec

> ժող 19-րդ սերիան դուրս ա եկել ուզւոմ եմ նայեմ,բայց ռուսերեն թարգմանած չի,ինչ պիտի անեմ սպասեմ մինչև տարգմանեն թե ինչ որ ձև կա որ ես կարամ անեմ??


Քաշում ես էսի՝Prison Break-4x19-S.O.B.HDTV, հետո քաշում ես GOM Player, ինստալ էս անում հետո դրանով բացում կինոն, հետո սխմում ես Alt+E ու ընտրում քաշած ֆայլը ու վայելում :Wink:

----------


## Brigada

> Քաշում ես էսի՝Prison Break-4x19-S.O.B.HDTV, հետո քաշում ես GOM Player, ինստալ էս անում հետո դրանով բացում կինոն, հետո սխմում ես Alt+E ու ընտրում քաշած ֆայլը ու վայելում


տվածդ լինկը բացում եմ սենց բանա տալիս



Not Found

The requested URL /Prison Break_4x19_HDTV.alfa.ru.zip was not found on this server.
Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at f.tvsubtitles.net Port 80

----------


## masivec

> տվածդ լինկը բացում եմ սենց բանա տալիս
> Not Found
> The requested URL /Prison Break_4x19_HDTV.alfa.ru.zip was not found on this server.
> Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at f.tvsubtitles.net Port 80


http://ru.tvsubtitles.net/subtitle-68689.html էսի քաշի :Wink:

----------


## Brigada

> http://ru.tvsubtitles.net/subtitle-68689.html էսի քաշի


Մերսի ախպերս մնումա կինոն քաշեմ  ու նայեմ :Wink:

----------

masivec (03.05.2009)

----------


## masivec

:Smile:

----------


## Adam

Վերջաբանը շատ հետաքրքիր էր ու անսպասելի: Զարմանալի էր, բայց երևի էդ էլ ճիշտն էր հենց…

----------


## Brigada

> Վերջաբանը շատ հետաքրքիր էր ու անսպասելի: Զարմանալի էր, բայց երևի էդ էլ ճիշտն էր հենց…


այսինքն 21 ու 22-ը???

----------


## Adam

> այսինքն 21 ու 22-ը???


դե 22-ը, վերջը:

----------


## Brigada

> դե 22-ը, վերջը:


բա վոնց ես նայել քաշել ես թե ոնց :Think:

----------


## Adam

> բա վոնց ես նայել քաշել ես թե ոնց


չէ, պռակատում կար  :Smile:

----------


## Brigada

> չէ, պռակատում կար


պարզա :Wink:

----------


## masivec

Novafilm-ը էս 2 օրն ա քցելու, կնայեմ ու իմ կարծիքս կասեմ :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

[QUOTE=Adam;1692057]չէ, պռակատում կար  :Smile: [/ՔՈւՈՏԵ]

 պռակատու՞մ  :Shok:  էտ ուո՞րտեղ

----------


## Adam

[quote=VisTolog;1692073]


> չէ, պռակատում կար [/ՔՈւՈՏԵ]
> 
>  պռակատու՞մ  էտ ուո՞րտեղ


ՀԱԹ

----------


## masivec

[quote=VisTolog;1692073]


> չէ, պռակատում կար [/ՔՈւՈՏԵ]
> պռակատու՞մ  էտ ուո՞րտեղ


Կորյունի 7 տոլի 8, Բժշկական ուսումնարանի հարևանությամբ :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

Քանի չեք տեսել, ջնջեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Adam

մի ասա թող մարդիկ նայեն էլի...

----------

masivec (18.05.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

> մի ասա թող մարդիկ նայեն էլի...


 չէ չէ, բան չեմ ասի. մեկա մեծ մասը այսպես ասած հոգու խորքում գիտի.  :Smile:

----------

masivec (18.05.2009)

----------


## masivec

*Կելլեռմանին* ինչքան եմ սիրու՜մ :Love:  :Love:  :Cool:

----------

VisTolog (26.05.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, հիմա որեւէ տեղից հնարավոր ա՞ անվճար քաշել վերջին 7 սերիան։

----------


## masivec

> Ժող, հիմա որեւէ տեղից հնարավոր ա՞ անվճար քաշել վերջին 7 սերիան։


Տորրենտով խնդրեմ՝http://kinozal.tv/details.php?id=364565  :Smile:

----------

Rammstein (12.08.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Տորրենտով խնդրեմ՝http://kinozal.tv/details.php?id=364565


Մերսի։ Իսկ էս 11,3 GB ա՞։ :Shok:

----------


## Ms666

միշտ չգիտեմ ինչու բայց միշտ վերջին սերիան  չի ստացվում դիտել

----------


## Rammstein

> միշտ չգիտեմ ինչու բայց միշտ վերջին սերիան  չի ստացվում դիտել


Այսինքն ո՞նց։ Միշտ փորձում ես ու չի ստացվո՞ւմ։

Ժող, մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ 5-րդ սեզոն է լինելու, նույնիսկ մոտավոր սցենարը կար գրած։ Ի՞նչ գիտեք էս մասին։
Չնայած` մյուս կողմից էլ ասում են, որ պաշտոնապես հայտարարվել է, որ չի լինելու։

----------


## BOBO

Ինչ պտի լինի էտ  սեզոնում, փոքրիկ Մայքլը մեծացած? :Jpit:

----------


## NetX

5-րդ սեզոն չի լինելու,
իսկ ողջ սերիալը կարող եք բեռնել www.video.am կայքից, հասանելի է AM ցանցի օգտվողներին

----------


## masivec

> 5-րդ սեզոն չի լինելու,


Ռեսպեկտ :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ինչ պտի լինի էտ  սեզոնում, փոքրիկ Մայքլը մեծացած?


Իհարկե ոչ, էս հո բրազիլական սերիալ չի։  :Jpit: 

Ըստ իմ կարդացածի պիտի լինի մոտավորապես այսպես. Մայքլին գտնում են էդ նկուղում ուշաթափված, տանում են հիվանդանոց ու փորձում են ամեն գնով կյանքը փրկել։ Ուղեղի վիրահատություն են անում, ու փրկում են, բայց Մայքլը հիշողությունը կորցնում է։ Հետո նրան տանում են կարծեմ էլի Ֆոքս Ռիվեր։ Այնտեղ է լինում նաեւ Թի-Բեգը, որի մոտ նորից ցանկություն է առաջանում դուրս գալ բանտից, ու սկսում է ամեն ինչ քիչ-քիչ Մայքլին հիշացնել ու նրա հիշողության վերականգնման գործում մեծ դեր է խաղում։

Ես իհարկե համարյա չեմ հավատում, որ կլինի 5-րդ սեզոն, բայց ասեմ, որ բոլոր փաստերը խոսում են այն մասին, որ «տեղը թողել են», ու անհրաժեշտության դեպքում հնարավոր կլինի նկարել։

----------


## BOBO

> Իհարկե ոչ, էս հո բրազիլական սերիալ չի։ 
> 
> Ըստ իմ կարդացածի պիտի լինի մոտավորապես այսպես. Մայքլին գտնում են էդ նկուղում ուշաթափված, տանում են հիվանդանոց ու փորձում են ամեն գնով կյանքը փրկել։ Ուղեղի վիրահատություն են անում, ու փրկում են, բայց Մայքլը հիշողությունը կորցնում է։ Հետո նրան տանում են կարծեմ էլի Ֆոքս Ռիվեր։ Այնտեղ է լինում նաեւ Թի-Բեգը, որի մոտ նորից ցանկություն է առաջանում դուրս գալ բանտից, ու սկսում է ամեն ինչ քիչ-քիչ Մայքլին հիշացնել ու նրա հիշողության վերականգնման գործում մեծ դեր է խաղում։
> 
> Ես իհարկե համարյա չեմ հավատում, որ կլինի 5-րդ սեզոն, բայց ասեմ, որ բոլոր փաստերը խոսում են այն մասին, որ «տեղը թողել են», ու անհրաժեշտության դեպքում հնարավոր կլինի նկարել։


ու 4 տարի իրա ախպերը կամ Սառան խաբար չէին հա որ բանտումա

----------


## Rammstein

> ու 4 տարի իրա ախպերը կամ Սառան խաբար չէին հա որ բանտումա


Ես գրում եմ էն, ինչ կարդացել եմ, բայց որ ուզեն էդ հարցն էլ կլուծեն, ինձ թվում ա։  :Smile:

----------


## BOBO

Դե լավ կլնի որ ըլնի, բայց դժվար

----------


## masivec

> Ես գրում եմ էն, ինչ կարդացել եմ, բայց որ ուզեն էդ հարցն էլ կլուծեն, ինձ թվում ա։


Որդե՞ ես կարդացել ասա մենք էլ կարդանք :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Որդե՞ ես կարդացել ասա մենք էլ կարդանք


Որ հիշեի, կգրեի։

----------


## VisTolog

> Որ հիշեի, կգրեի։


10000 վոլտը քի՞չա մարդուն ավելի վատ վիչակում դնելու համար..  :Jpit: 
դառավ հայկական սերիալ  :Jpit:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> Իհարկե ոչ, էս հո բրազիլական սերիալ չի։ 
> 
> Ըստ իմ կարդացածի պիտի լինի մոտավորապես այսպես. Մայքլին գտնում են էդ նկուղում ուշաթափված, տանում են հիվանդանոց ու փորձում են ամեն գնով կյանքը փրկել։ Ուղեղի վիրահատություն են անում, ու փրկում են, բայց Մայքլը հիշողությունը կորցնում է։ Հետո նրան տանում են կարծեմ էլի Ֆոքս Ռիվեր։ Այնտեղ է լինում նաեւ Թի-Բեգը, որի մոտ նորից ցանկություն է առաջանում դուրս գալ բանտից, ու սկսում է ամեն ինչ քիչ-քիչ Մայքլին հիշացնել ու նրա հիշողության վերականգնման գործում մեծ դեր է խաղում։
> 
> Ես իհարկե համարյա չեմ հավատում, որ կլինի 5-րդ սեզոն, բայց ասեմ, որ բոլոր փաստերը խոսում են այն մասին, որ «տեղը թողել են», ու անհրաժեշտության դեպքում հնարավոր կլինի նկարել։


ճիշտ ա, վերջում Տիբեկը  աղվեսի գետում էր, իսկ ֆիլմի շարունակության դեպքում համոզված եմ որ չեն ձանձրացնի:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Այդպես ել գիտեի որ սրա հերդնել կգա http://tv-shows.ru/news/prison_break...2009-09-24-968 փախուստ բանտի խաղն ա:

----------


## VisTolog

Հուսանք շատ հասարակ չի լինի, ու հիմնված կլինի հիմնականում տրամաբանության, այլ ոչ թե հասարակ թունելներ մտնել դուրս գալով:  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> 10000 վոլտը քի՞չա մարդուն ավելի վատ վիչակում դնելու համար.. 
> դառավ հայկական սերիալ


Բայց մի մոռացի, որ ինքը ոչ թե էդ 10000 Վ-ը իրա մեջով ա անց կացրել, այլ կարճ միացում ա ստեղծել` լարերն իրար կպցնելով, դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: Ինքը միայն պետք ա այրվածքներ ստանար դրանից, ինչը հիմնականում մահացու չի:

----------


## VisTolog

> Բայց մի մոռացի, որ ինքը ոչ թե էդ 10000 Վ-ը իրա մեջով ա անց կացրել, այլ կարճ միացում ա ստեղծել` լարերն իրար կպցնելով, դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: Ինքը միայն պետք ա այրվածքներ ստանար դրանից, ինչը հիմնականում մահացու չի:


 եթե տենց լինի, ուրեմն ինքը խաբելա իր ամբողջ ընտանիքին, երեխուն, կնոջը, եղբորը... Ու հետո, եթե նույնիսկ փրկված էլ լինի, իր ուղեղի հեմատոման կխանգարեր ապրել երկար ժամանակ' գոնե մինչև երեխու ծնվելը. Անիմաստա :Smile: 

կամ էտ 10000ից գոնե 500ը բաժին չնկա՞վ Մայքլին  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammstein

> եթե տենց լինի, ուրեմն ինքը խաբելա իր ամբողջ ընտանիքին, երեխուն, կնոջը, եղբորը... Ու հետո, եթե նույնիսկ փրկված էլ լինի, իր ուղեղի հեմատոման կխանգարեր ապրել երկար ժամանակ' գոնե մինչև երեխու ծնվելը. Անիմաստա


Ինչի՞ ա խաբել, գուցե ինքը հաշվարկել էր, որ կմեռնի, ու չմեռավ: Մի խոսքով, չնայած ինքը Մայքլն ա, ինքն էլ կարար սխալվեր հաշվարկներում:
Ուղեղի ուռուցքը եթե նկատի ունես, ապա կխանգարեր ապրելուն, բայց ես դրա մասին գրել եմ արդեն: Եթե վիրահատեն, կարող ա փրկվեր, թեկուզ հիշողությունը կորցնելու գնով:




> կամ էտ 10000ից գոնե 500ը բաժին չնկա՞վ Մայքլին


Ոչ: Մայքլին բաժին կընկներ, եթե ինքը մի ձեռքով բռներ լարերից մեկը, մյուս ձեռոքվ` մյուսը, ընդ որում բռներ լարերի մետաղական մասերից: Ինքը բռնել ա մեկուսացված մասերից: Հոսանքը էդ ջուր չի, որ խողովակները լավ չպցնես, տակից կաթա, կամ կողքից թռնի վրադ:  :Wink:

----------


## Tyler

Սերիալը շատ լավն ա, բայց վերջը մի քիչ անկապ ստացվեց: Հենց The Final Break-ը, մեջը ահավոր շատ անտրամաբանական բաներ կան: Կինոն պետք ա 22-րդ սերիայի վրա պրծներ, շավ ավելի լավ կլիներ տենց:

----------


## Rammstein

> մեջը ահավոր շատ անտրամաբանական բաներ կան


Բայց ինչի՞ մենակ The Final Break-ում, ամբողջ սերիալում էլ լիքը անտրամաբանական բաներ կան:
Օրինակ` իմ համար շատ անտրամաբանական էր էն, որ էդ եքա կոմպանիայի տերը ընդամենը մի հատ Գեներալ Կրանց էր, որին դեռ վաղուց գիտեինք:
Նաեւ անտրամաբանական էր Սցիլլայի մեջի տեղեկույթի բովանդակությունը: Ես ավելի շատ սպասում էի, որ դա պիտի ինչ-որ լուրջ բան լինի, որը արդեն իր գործը անում ա, բայց պարզվեց, որ էդ տեղեկոյթը ընտեղ դրած թթվում ա, իսկ իրանց դա բացի գրպան լցնելուց ուրիշ բանի համար պետք չի:
Շատ անտրամաբանական է, որ նույն Լինքոլնը, որը ամբողջ սերիալում հանդես է գալիս, որպես ոչ էմոցիոնալ մի անձնավորություն, չի նկատում, որ սպանված աղջկա գլուխը Սարայի գլուխը չի:
Անտրամաբանական էր, որ Մայքլի ուղեղի ուռուցքը նորից ակտիվացավ, մինչդեռ Կոմպանիան էդքան առաջադեմ տեխնոլոգիաների էր տիրապետում ու նման վիրահատություն արդեն արել էր:
Էս ասածները գուցե մի քիչ սուբյեկտիվ են, բայց կան նաեւ օբյեկտիվ թերություններ, որոնք հիմա անգիր չեմ հիշում:




> Սերիալը շատ լավն ա, բայց վերջը մի քիչ անկապ ստացվեց:


Վերջը անկապ ստացվեց էնքաով, որ ըստ իս, պետք չէր Մայքլին «սպանել»: Սցենարի հեղինակը երեւի ուզել ա մարդկանց վրա մեծ ազդեցություն թողնի, ու տենց ա արել, բայց դա միայն խոսում է այն մասին, որ չի ուզեցել կամ չի կարողացել նորմալ բան մտածել, էն ա որ գլխառադ ա արել, պլան ա կատարել:

----------


## Tyler

> Բայց ինչի՞ մենակ The Final Break-ում, ամբողջ սերիալում էլ լիքը անտրամաբանական բաներ կան:


Համաձայն եմ, բայց ընթացքում սերիալը էնքան լավ ա նայվում, որ ուշադրություն չես դարձնում  :Smile:  Իսկ The Final Break-ում շատ ա զգացվում, ամեն 10 րոպեն մեկ մի հատ տենց բան տեսնում ես....





> Անտրամաբանական էր, որ Մայքլի ուղեղի ուռուցքը նորից ակտիվացավ, մինչդեռ Կոմպանիան էդքան առաջադեմ տեխնոլոգիաների էր տիրապետում ու նման վիրահատություն արդեն արել էր:


Հա, եթե վերջում մեկա մահանալու էր Մայքլը, էլ իմաստը ո՞րն էր էդ վիրահատության մասին հիշատակելու: Այ եթե Մայքլը կենդանի մնար, էդ ժամանակ կասեինք որ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա, առաջադեմ տեխնոլոգիաներով վիրահատել են ու վերացել ա ուռուցքը:

Էս ասածները գուցե մի քիչ սուբյեկտիվ են, բայց կան նաեւ օբյեկտիվ թերություններ, որոնք հիմա անգիր չեմ հիշում:




> Վերջը անկապ ստացվեց էնքաով, որ ըստ իս, պետք չէր Մայքլին «սպանել»: Սցենարի հեղինակը երեւի ուզել ա մարդկանց վրա մեծ ազդեցություն թողնի, ու տենց ա արել, բայց դա միայն խոսում է այն մասին, որ չի ուզեցել կամ չի կարողացել նորմալ բան մտածել, էն ա որ գլխառադ ա արել, պլան ա կատարել:

----------


## VisTolog

> Համաձայն եմ, բայց ընթացքում սերիալը էնքան լավ ա նայվում, որ ուշադրություն չես դարձնում  Իսկ Թե Ֆինալ Բրեակ-ում շատ ա զգացվում, ամեն 10 րոպեն մեկ մի հատ տենց բան տեսնում ես....
> 
> 
> 
> Հա, եթե վերջում մեկա մահանալու էր Մայքլը, էլ իմաստը ո՞րն էր էդ վիրահատության մասին հիշատակելու: Այ եթե Մայքլը կենդանի մնար, էդ ժամանակ կասեինք որ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա, առաջադեմ տեխնոլոգիաներով վիրահատել են ու վերացել ա ուռուցքը:
> 
> Էս ասածները գուցե մի քիչ սուբյեկտիվ են, բայց կան նաեւ օբյեկտիվ թերություններ, որոնք հիմա անգիր չեմ հիշում:
> 
> 
> Վերջը անկապ ստացվեց էնքաով, որ ըստ իս, պետք չէր Մայքլին «սպանել»: Սցենարի հեղինակը երեւի ուզել ա մարդկանց վրա մեծ ազդեցություն թողնի, ու տենց ա արել, բայց դա միայն խոսում է այն մասին, որ չի ուզեցել կամ չի կարողացել նորմալ բան մտածել, էն ա որ գլխառադ ա արել, պլան ա կատարել:


 եթե պիտի մեռներ, էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ ուներ ընդհանրապես ֆիլմը նկարել. Հա՞  :Smile: 

ասեմ ավելին, նրա մահը դեռ 2րդ սեզոնում էր որոշված..  :Smile: 
 ամբողջ 'համն ու հոտն' էլ հենց անսպասելի փոփոխությունների մեջ են  :Pardon: 
 դե նրա մահը ոչ մեկ չէր ցանկանում ու ընդհանրապես չէր ՈւԶՈւՄ սպասեր.., բայց իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ որոշում էր, ինչքան էլ որ ցավոտա  :Pardon:

----------


## Tyler

Մահը հա, թեկուզ տխուր էր բայց ընդհանուր կինոյի համար ավելի լավ էր ինձ թվում ա  :Smile:  Էդքանից հետո, որ իրանք քաշեցին, մաքուր happy-end-ը մի քիչ սիրուն չէր լինի, շատ սովորական կլիներ կինոյի ավարտը: 22-րդ սերիայի վերջին 10 րոպեն, երբ մի հատ տխուր երգի տակ (ի դեպ շատ լավ երգ ա, խորհուրդ կտամ լսեք  :Wink: ) գնացին Մայքլի գերեզմանի մոտ, չէի ասի որ շատ հուզիչ էր, բայց ազդեցիկ էր: Հենց այդտեղ էլ պետք ա վերջանար սերիալը:

----------


## VisTolog

> Մահը հա, թեկուզ տխուր էր բայց ընդհանուր կինոյի համար ավելի լավ էր ինձ թվում ա  Էդքանից հետո, որ իրանք քաշեցին, մաքուր հապպյ-ենդ-ը մի քիչ սիրուն չէր լինի, շատ սովորական կլիներ կինոյի ավարտը: 22-րդ սերիայի վերջին 10 րոպեն, երբ մի հատ տխուր երգի տակ (ի դեպ շատ լավ երգ ա, խորհուրդ կտամ լսեք ) գնացին Մայքլի գերեզմանի մոտ, չէի ասի որ շատ հուզիչ էր, բայց ազդեցիկ էր: Հենց այդտեղ էլ պետք ա վերջանար սերիալը:


 ոչ միայն երգնա լավ, նաև սաունդթռեքները  :Hands Up:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Անակնկալ փախուստ բանտի 5րդ սեզոնի բոլոր սպասողներին  :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

Վայ, ես էլ հենց նոր էտ վիդեոն էի ուզում դնեի  :LOL:   :Jpit:

----------


## Zangezur



----------

Hayk Avetisyan (12.10.2009), Life (12.10.2009), Rammstein (12.10.2009), VisTolog (14.10.2009)

----------


## Tyler

Վիդեոյի առաջին կեսը լրիվ 4 սեզոնների կադրերից ա, իսկ այ վերջին 1.30 րոպեն....  :Think:  Բայց իմաստ չունի է ախր 5-րդ նկարելը, էդքան անիմաստ բաներ հորինելն էլ մի բան չի  :Sad:

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիդեոյի առաջին կեսը լրիվ 4 սեզոնների կադրերից ա, իսկ այ վերջին 1.30 րոպեն....  Բայց իմաստ չունի է ախր 5-րդ նկարելը, էդքան անիմաստ բաներ հորինելն էլ մի բան չի


Խի կարողա՞ չնայես  :Wink: 

Թող հանեն. իրանք բիզնես են անում, մենք էլ հաճույք (ու ոչ միայն) ստանում դրանից  :Smile:

----------


## Tyler

> Խի կարողա՞ չնայես 
> 
> Թող հանեն. իրանք բիզնես են անում, մենք էլ հաճույք (ու ոչ միայն) ստանում դրանից


Նայելը կնայենք, կարողա մի 3 սեզոն էլ հանեն, բա հետո՞: Սերիալի անունն ա փչանում մենակ, գյոզալ կինոն կդարձնեն եսիմ ինչ  :Sad: 

Ու հա, երկրորդ վիդեոի էջում (էն որ 3 րոպե ա), վիդեոն դնողի նկարագրությունը սենց ա.
_Let's say: HOPE DIES LAST!!! This is a fan video made by me!_
Ու կոմենտներում էլ մի քանի ոչ էդքան ծանոթ կադրեր ասում են, թե որ սերիաներից ա: Չնայած արդեն լիքը վիդեոներ կան, 2-3 սերիաներից ինչ-որ կտորներ, դժվար ա ասելը, երևի մի բան կա իսկականից, սուտ չի  :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

> Նայելը կնայենք, կարողա մի 3 սեզոն էլ հանեն, բա հետո՞: Սերիալի անունն ա փչանում մենակ, գյոզալ կինոն կդարձնեն եսիմ ինչ 
> 
> Ու հա, երկրորդ վիդեոի էջում (էն որ 3 րոպե ա), վիդեոն դնողի նկարագրությունը սենց ա.
> _Let's say: HOPE DIES LAST!!! This is a fan video made by me!_
> Ու կոմենտներում էլ մի քանի ոչ էդքան ծանոթ կադրեր ասում են, թե որ սերիաներից ա: Չնայած արդեն լիքը վիդեոներ կան, 2-3 սերիաներից ինչ-որ կտորներ, դժվար ա ասելը, երևի մի բան կա իսկականից, սուտ չի


Սարքողները սարքում են, որ հետո իրանք իրանց վիդեոյին նայեն ու մտածեն " արյաա, աչքիս 5-րդ սեզոն էլ ա լինելու "  :LOL:  :Smile: 

Ես էլ կարամ տենց վիդեո սարքեմ  :Pardon:

----------


## masivec

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz4RCCpwypI


Հիմա ոնց հասկանանք եսի՞ :Shok:

----------


## VisTolog

Ես հավատում եմ այս կայքի նորություններին, թե չէ յութուբում ով ինչ ուզի կարա դնի  :Pardon: 

Բայց.


Աղբյուր

*Մոդերատորական: Ռուսերեն գրառումը ջնջված է: Հաջորդ օտարալեզու գրառման հեղինակը կտուգանվի:*

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիդեոյի առաջին կեսը լրիվ 4 սեզոնների կադրերից ա, իսկ այ վերջին 1.30 րոպեն....  Բայց իմաստ չունի է ախր 5-րդ նկարելը, էդքան անիմաստ բաներ հորինելն էլ մի բան չի


Այ եթե մտածենք, թե ՖԲԻ-ի` Մայքլի մոտ իջնելուց հետո ինչ եղավ, միգուցե հասկանանք ինչ կլինի հետo  :Xeloq:  Շատ-շատ տանեյին Կելեռմանի մոտ  :Xeloq: 

2րդ րոպեյից հետո նենց կադրեր էին, որ երբեք չեմ տեսել, կամ էլ.. չէ, չեմ տեսել  :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog



----------

BOBO (15.10.2009)

----------


## BOBO

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3t1W-vo6MvA&NR=1


Էս պաշտոնականա?

----------


## VisTolog

> Էս պաշտոնականա?


Լավ հարց էր  :Xeloq: 
Գնամ մի քիչ ֆոքսի սայթը պրպտեմ  :Xeloq:

----------


## BOBO

> Լավ հարց էր 
> Գնամ մի քիչ ֆոքսի սայթը պրպտեմ


Ֆոքսի սայթից հանելեն վափշե :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

Վիդեոն նայելուց հիշեցի էն սերիան, երբ Մայքլի համար վարձված հոգեբանն ասում էր իր մոր մասին «Նա ամեն անգամ տեսնում էր, թե դու ինչպես ես գնում իր գերեզմանին և իր սիրած ծաղիկները դնում, բայց ոչինչ չէր կարող անել»: Դե հիմա թող հասկանա դա ինչա  :LOL:   :Nea: 

Վերջին սերիայում Լինկը ասեց Ալեքսին «Բայց ես նրան չօգնեցի», Ալեքսն էլ «դեռ կօգնես»: Սկզբում մտածում էի Մայքլի երեխայի համարա ասում, բայց հիմա մտածում եմ, միգուցե դրա տակ մեկ այլ բան էլ կա  :Think: 

Մայքլի համար մի կողմից անիմաստ կլիներ իր մահը կազմակերպել ընտանիքին պաշտպանելու համար, քանի որ գեներալն էլ ոչ մի ուժ չուներ: (Չնայած դրսում կարողա ուրիշներն էլ լինեին :Smile: 

Երբ Մայքը «հոսանքահարվեց», նրա հայացքը մի քիչ այլ բան կարծես նշանակեր  :Jpit:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Վայ ժողովուրդ, էս կինոն էնքան շատ եմ սիրում, բայց մեր մոտ տենց էլ 4-րդ սեզոնը ցույց չտվին:

----------


## Tyler

> Վայ ժողովուրդ, էս կինոն էնքան շատ եմ սիրում, բայց մեր մոտ տենց էլ 4-րդ սեզոնը ցույց չտվին:


Արմենիան մի շրջան втихари ցույց էր տալիս  :Jpit:  Էլ դժվար ցույց տան, DVD-ով վերցրա նայի  :Wink:

----------

A.r.p.i. (16.12.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Մոդերատորական. «Prison Break» խաղի մասին թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջվել կամ խմբագրվել են, քննարկումը սկսողը՝ տուգանվել: Հիշեցնեմ, որ գոյություն ունի խաղերին նվիրված առանձին բաժին:*

----------


## romanista

Վերջին տարիների ամերիկյան հեռուստաարտադրության ամենահաջող նախագծերից էր, ծնայած որ կարելի էր եզրափակվել 2 սեզոնոնվ, քանի որ հաջորդ երկուսում արդեն "ջուր էին ծեծում": Դրամատիկ զարգացումներ ու ավարտ, օրիգինալ սյուժե, դերասանների հաջող կույտ: Էլ ի՞նչ էր պետք "լավ բան" ստանալու համար:  :Smile:  Սերիալի ռուսական կայքում այնքան շատ եմ այն արդեն քննարկել, որ հիմա արդեն խոսելս էլ չի գալիս:  :Smile:

----------

Adam (17.05.2010), VisTolog (16.05.2010)

----------


## Jarre

*«Փախուստ» սերիալի աստղը հրաժարվել է մեկնել Ռուսաստան՝ ընդունելով, որ գեյ է*

«Փախուստ» (Prison Break) ֆիլմի աստղ Վենթվորթ Միլլերը մերժել է հրավերը Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգի կինոփառատոնի պատվավոր հյուր հանդես գալու համար, մանրամասնելով դա հետևյալ խոսքերով՝ «որպես գեյ՝ ես պետք է հրաժարվեմ»:

Նամակը, որը նա գրել է փառատոնի տնօրեն Մարիա Ավերբախին, հրապարակվել է GLAAD կայքում՝ հաղորդում է The Telegraph-ը:

GLAAD խումբը, որի անդամ է նաև Միլլերը, վերահսկում է լրատվամիջոցների կողմից գեյերի, լեսբուհիների, բիսեքսուալների և տրանսգենդեր անձանց խնդիրների լուսաբանումը: 

«Ես խորապես անհանգստացած եմ Ռուսաստանի կառավարության կողմից գեյերի ու լեսբուհիների ընթացիկ բուժմամբ: Իրավիճակն անընդունելի է, և ես չեմ կարող մաքուր խղճով մասնակցել տոնական միջոցառմանը, որը կազմակերպվում է այնպիսի երկրում, որտեղ ինձ նման մարդիկ զրկված են ազատ ապրելու և սիրելու հնարավորությունից»,- գրել է Միլլերը:

----------

Freeman (23.08.2013), VisTolog (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

Լավ ա արել, դրանց տեղն ա:  :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Բա որ Հայաստան գար :Smile:

----------

Jarre (23.08.2013)

----------


## VisTolog



----------

Lusina (11.07.2016), Rammstein (14.07.2016), S.L.V. (12.07.2016)

----------

